# Holly House Hospital - General Chit Chat Pt 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Just a quick note to let you know that I had my scan with william yesterday and he said everything was looking wonderful.  He thinks I should produce lots of eggs so fingers crossed he's right.  I started stimms but can't remember what the drugs called   something beginning with M anyway and I have to have 2 powders a day.

So now I'm stimming can anyone tell me if there's anything extra I need to be doing ?  I'm sure I read somewhere about drinking a pint of milk a day ?

Thanks
take care
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl,

Glad everything went well with your scan, William is lovely isn't he!  

My tips would be 1. drink loads of water - but I am sure they've told you that at the clinic!  2. Try and get as much rest as possible, it says in the Zita West book that you should lie down and put your feet up whenever you can as exercise and activity directs blood to your extremities (ie heart, lungs) whereas you want it to feed your uterus and eggs - good excuse to make DP/DH do more round the house   3. It helps to keep your abdomen warm at all times - says that in the book too!  

I also had reflexology whilst having stimulation and I am convinced that helped us with the number of eggs we got, as I have a small ovary one side and we still managed to get 9 eggs which was really good!

Hope some of this helps!  Good luck.

JO
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Yeah William is great !

Hmmm feet up, keep tummy warm DH already making decaff tea on demand I'll really have it made !! 

I'm gonna book myself in for some accupuncture sessions too.  couldn't have reflexology as I can't stand having my feet touched ! 

Thanks for the advice
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted for a while, but back now !

Went to HH today and saw William and have 3 follicles  (which is really good for me   ), so they are going to do IUI on Friday and have to do ovitrelle injection tonight. Then the cyclogest and prednisolone from Friday.

Dannysgirls - need to keep tummy warm and drink lots of water 

Good luck to everyone else
Miele.x


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Miele,

Glad everything went well for you at the hospital, good luck for tomorrow

take care

Jo
x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl

Was the drug merional? that is what I had. Good luck with the injections and will getting lots of eggs. I think william is lovely he did my ET I was so pleased.

Miele all the best with IVI on friday.


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb

YES that's the stuff    I've looked at the box about 5 times and still can't remember it when I come to post on here !  Anyone else fing themselves being a bit of a doughnut ?  I'm such a control freak and I'm finding it a little frustrating that I'm turning into a clumsy, dozy, mad woman !  My Mum laughs coz she was the same when she had her menopause and we all took the micky so she's getting her own back !  It was the first time I'd seen william as I'd seen daniel before but yes he is very nice, they both are.  I always leave HH feeling so happy and confident and looking forward to going back.  Shame there isn't an award we can nominate them for  

Miele - Good luck honey fingers crossed for you 

Take Care all
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Thanks for the good wishes, i'm keeping my fingers crossed too. Managed to give myself a lovely bruise doing injection last night... still i can suffer that..... maybe it will be a good luck bruise   .

Dannysgirl - i agree the staff at HH always do make you feel hopeful and happy. I had to take DS with me on Wednesday and William was chatting to him about Father Christmas, hes so nice ( William that is .......well Father Christmas as well i guess   ).

Take care all
Miele.x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that it is a   for us. Had excruciating pains in stomach back and bottom on Saturday night followed by very very heavy evil AF. Spoke to Liz at HH today and she said by what I described it sounds like I may have had a very early miscarriage because these pains are when the womb contracts.
Obviously very disappointed and  , but little one was only two cells when transferred and the first is very much trial and error. Have my follow up on the 19th December then if they agree will start again in February.

Wish you all the best 
Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi JayB.  Very sorry to see your news you just posted.  It's so difficult this whole process and it takes it out of you every step of the way.  Mind you you sound quite positive so that's a good step.  

I've got my follow up appointment with William tomorrow.  Not sure quite how I feel or what i expect the outcome to be.  Still - no action from my side until after Christmas.  It's just all too much stress.  

Miele - good luck with IUI this week and Dannysgirl - well done another hurdle crossed.  xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for your words Daycj

Good luck for tomorrow, I think William is lovely.

Are you going to the meal on the 17th? I have asked Kimmy if there is a place for me.

Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Did IM Kimmy to say I couldn't make it as my work do is that day but....... I might be able to come now.  Not positive.  I think I will wait until nearer the time and see if I can crash..............xxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

JayB so sorry to see your news sending you a   . i'm sure at your follow up they will have some ideas for another cycle and that always makes you feel more positive.

daycj - good luck at HH tomorrow.

My IUI went OK ( as far as i know anyway) now just taking the preds and waiting for 2 weeks ....... hate  .

Take care all
Miele.x


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jayb,

Just wanted to say how sorry I am, lots of love to you and your DP/DH at this hard time.  Wishing you lots of luck for the new year!

Love
Jo
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Jayb - so sorry to hear your news.  Stay positive honey  

daycj - Hope your follow up goes OK today  

I had my first scan since starting stimms yesterday and not very good results.  Only 3 follies on the right and none on the left.  Daniel has upped my dose for the next 4 days and I have to go back on Friday to scan again.  Has anyone else had this and gon on to grow more follies ?  4 days doesn't seem very long for this higher dose to work.  Anyone know what will happen if there is only minor improvement on Friday ?  Will they let me stimm another few days or will this treatment be abandoned ?

Sorry for so many questions.  Hi to everyone else
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl,

When I did treatment back in February I only had a few follicles - only 2 had grown, we decided not to carry on with the treatment and abandon the cycle (our decision), although we could have tried with a higher dosage of drugs!  However when I did my treatment in October I was put on a much higher dosage of drugs on the Tues, by the following Mon my follicles had grown so much that we were worried I might ovulate before they could collect them (thankfully I didn't) - they said they've never seen anybody respond so quickly before - so you see it must be possible for a higher doseage of drugs to work quickly and as you have 3 already you have a good chance!  I ended up with around 10 follicles!  Don't know if this helps or not?

Hope all goes well on Friday
Jo
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jo,

Thanks for your info it does help.  How many eggs did you get from the 10 follies ?

dannysgirl x


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl,

I ended up with 9 eggs so was really pleased with that

Jo
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm feeling a bit more positive since this morning.  I did a search on here fro merional and a few ladies cam up with a low response at first but after upping the dose things got better so there is hope  

I've felt quite a few twinges in the ovaries area today.  Hopefully its a sign that more follies are growing !

Thanks Jo

dannysgirl xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

JayB - Im sorry to read your bad news.  But as you say, the first is always testing the water and seeing how your body resopnds to the treatment.  Goodluck for the new year.

Meile - keep well rested and good luck in your 2ww

Daycj - Hope all went well today.

Dannysgirl - Keep well during stimms

Not much happending with me.  I'm now having acupuncture and love it.  I feel very positive about this, I'm also on a cocktail of vitamins and she is going to give me some chinese herbs next week to start taking.  All this before my cycle in January.  

Hello to everyone else I've not mentioned.
Ella x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girls

I hope you are all well?

Just a quick one to say to Jay - I am gutted for you   Look after yourself and all the very best for your next tx   

love Nicky xx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi to everyone at Holly House, sorry to bust in but i was just wondering is anyone waiting for egg donation at HH,i would just like to find out our long people are waiting there.

All the best to everyone


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your messages. Had to go back to HH today still got this terrible pain in the bottom. Saw Daniel and he did an ultrasound, he confirmed that although it was a negative test and AF there has been a pregnancy due to my ovaries being swollen and little cysts there this is an indication that a pregnancy has occurs. The pain is referred pain from my uterus which has the same nervous system and that would be the cause of all the contraction like pains on Saturday and the very heavy AF.Gave me stronger painkillers.
I walked downstairs saw the member of staff in pharmacy who is pregnant and burst into tears. Now I have time to calm down I realise that I should feel positive that even with the one I did get pregnant even for a very short time and hopefully next time with a change of drug doseage we will have a better result and hopefully two embies  

Wish you all, all the best
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb,

So sorry you're still in pain.  Hope you're feeling better soon honey  

You're right to feel positive.  Look at the ladies that have 2 grade-1 embies transfered and get a BFN straight away.  I'm sure you'll be successful on your next try.  Relax, stay positive and have a boozy xmas and look forward to a new year with hope.

take care
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## miele (Sep 29, 2005)

HI Ladies,

Jayb - Sorry to that you are in pain, hope you feel better soon. I'm sure that you will have more luck on your next try as they will be able to adjust drugs etc.     . 

Dannysgirl - hope the extra dose works and you get more follicles and if not it does only take one, its quality not quantity. Good luck with the scan on Friday.

Hi to everyone else.

My boobs have started to get a bit sore but thats due to the cyclogest - not fair that the symptoms are the same   , just drives me even more   .

Take care all

Miele.x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Ya Ladies

Just to let you know I just got back from my scan and I now have 5 follies.  I have to carry on with 375iu Merional until Monday and go back for another scan.  Phew I'm so relieved and William thinks there may be a few more by EC which has been moved out to Wednesday 30th    

Gotta dash DH want to use the PC !  
Have a great weekend
dannysgirl xx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say when you get a BFN it is so hard but we must carry on and keep trying we should all get there in the end.
Anyone got any info on Hydrosalpinx just found out that i have this in the left tube would it be better to clip or remove the tube does anyone know.
Good luck to 2ww


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl

All the best for your scan on Monday and for EC, will be thinking of you.I was on 375 merinol too.

Miele All the best to you.

Nicky thank you for your message pleased to hear all is well with you. My DP sister asked me to be chief bridesmaid for her next June and has no problem if there is a bump, she said the bigger the better   were shed and hugs given. So that is something to keep me busy. Any ideas on hen do's?

Nickel you are so right - it is very hard but must keep thinking positve. Nicky is my inspiration right now and all the others who have had their dreams come true.

Back to work tomorrow!!!

Take Care and love to all 
Jaybxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all OK!

JayB I was so sorry to hear about your BFN, I know how hard it is but keep positive and I have everything crossed for your next attempt.

Day CJ How did your follow up go, hope you are managing to keep strong.

Nicky How are things with you, any morning sickness.

Lots of love to everyone else I have missed.

I am gradually getting used to doing nothing!! the thought of being taken into hospital is willing me on. I am having weekly checks as still bleeding but so far Bubs is still going strong. We are having a sexing scan on Saturday to find out what we are having.

Take Care everyone

Lots of Love

Lotty x


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Nickel
Your right, we will all get there in the end.  

I have had two failed ivfs with my hydrosalpinx.  I had my whole tube removed last month and hoping to start ivf again in January.  I truely hope my dreams will come true then.

I was told that if I had my tube clipped, there was still a chance that some of the toxin (the hydrosalpinx) could still escape stopping implantation.  I opted to remove the whole tube.

Good luck
Ella


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello Girls,

I am currently receiving treatment at North Middlesex Hospital but now am thinking of going Private and am considering Holly House  (also known as Essex Fertility centre - if Im right) and ARGC.

Ella12 -  I have noticed that you have had some treatment done at ARGC - how did you find it there? Why are you now changing to HH?

I am having some problems making my mind up about what hospital to go to.

Plus points so far of HH:

Its easier to get to and drive to
You get to see a consultant every time
There is a nurse there that used to deal with me on the NHS who is really nice

Negative point for HH: - the success rates are lower that ARGC

Plus points for ARGC

The success rates look amazing
Looks like you get closely monitored

Negative point for ARGC- you dont necessarily get to see the consultant on each visit - you see any Dr there, but the consultant reviews your notes

Can you please may be able to help me with this decision??

Thank you,

Tweets xx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Ella, Did they recommend at the hollyhouse appt that you have your tube removed and i hope you dont mind me asking what operation did they do to remove the tube ,was the op done at HH only just would like to find out as much as poss because i think i will need all this done.i have been trying to decide between HH and woking but think i might go to HH.
Good luck Jan


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

gotta be quick as I've just got into work.  Had my scan this morning and all is looking good so I'm booked in for EC on Wednesday 10am !  

Tweetiepie - I also ended up with HH and ARGC as my final 2 but decided on HH as the only plus point with ARGC is its success rates.  After 5 years of being messed about by NHS doctors and them not knowing what they were doing I felt being happy and comfortable with the staff was more important and after all HH is still 4th in the country.  The other decided was the traveling.  Being at the stage of coming to near the end of my first treatment I think the traveling to ARGC would have been more of a pain too.

Hope this helps
dannysgirl xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Tweetiepie
Sorry this is a really long post.
I hate to sway you to either clinic, but I can only guide you on my experiences with both.  When I first embarked on IVF, I thought if I go to the best, pay the most, it could end up being cheaper in the long run because I'll get preg first time.  How Naive!!

I'm not a fan of the ARGC, for numerous reasons.  I don't know how Mr T acheives such good success results, cherry picking??  I don't think he individualises treatment to each person, however I do believe he bungs you with all medications in the hope that somethings going to work.  I also felt like a guinea pig on which he was testing new medications.

His staff are rude and unsympathetic.  THey are always too rushed to spend any time with you - unless of course its to pay.  Waiting time is lengthy anywhere up to 2 hours, worse than NHS.    

I don't believe Mr T paid any attention to my notes that I had initially given him with my history (3 years of gyno treatment and investigations).  He never mentioned anything about my hydrosalpinx (a toxin in the tube which stops implanation) and how he should treat it.  After my first failed cycle, I was told to do the expensive blood tests to see whether I have raised NK Cells, my blood tests for that day came back that I had nk cells (along with most of his other patients).  After extensive reading on NK cells, your results can vary from day to day - its your immune system.    

During my initial consultation at HH, I saw Michael who I really warmed to.  I found that he had the time to explain why things were not working, how they could possibly try to make them work.  And told me to have various operations first before starting ivf.  He couldn't understand the reasoning behind some of the mediations I was taking at ARGC.

I also think the travelling into London every day is stressful in itself.  You go through enough stress, why add more.  HH is on my door step, and even though I have not had treatment there yet, I feel this is the right clinic for me.

If you need any more information please feel free to IM me.
Good Luck.
Ella


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Jan
I dont mind you asking all the questions, I only hope Im helpful.  HH did recommend that I have my tube removed.  I didn't have it done there, I had it done with my gynea at the Roding Bupa Hospital only because its covered by my insurance.  I also had my ovaries drilled under the recommendation of HH.  The operation is a salpingectomy and was done through key hole.  As I said to Tweetiepie, Im really happy with HH so far and am far more impressed with them than ARGC at this stage.  I don't know much about Woking though, sorry.
Good luck
Ella


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl

All the best for Wednesday here's hoping you get quality not quantity. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday.      

Tweets Even though I have just had a negative cycle at HH they have been brilliant and all the staff from nurses to receptionist show empathy and make you feel special and not just another patient. I have my favourite but the three consultants are all very thorough and have time for you and your questions. I will say HH is the only place I have been so I can not comment on any others.

Take Care and wish you the best whatever you decide.
Jaybxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi ella ,thanks for reply did you have along stay in hospital with your operation .


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know we got 4 eggs yesterday 3 of which have fertilised.  I'm going back on Saturday for ET.

Working from home today and day off tomorrow to avoid the dreaded commute into London but back to work on Monday.

Seem to have a throat infection since the EC yesterday but luckly the antibiotics should see to that !

Hope you are all well
Dannysgirl xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - 3 out of 4, thats great.  
Keep well and drink lots of lemon and honey!!
Ella


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl that is great news. Wish you all the best for Saturday. and the 2ww.

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Ella - Why Lemon & Honey ?  I thought you was supposed to drink pineapple juice !

Jayb - Thanks Honey lets hope they're still going strong in the morning and are all Grade 1 (I know I'm greedy eh)

Take Care
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl,

JUst wanted to say congratulations on your 3 embryos and good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well for you hunny!

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Dannysgirl - for the throat infection


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for your good wishes.  Andy called this morning and said only 2 had devided.  1 was 2 cell grade 1 ans the other was 4 cell grade 3.  We had to go straight to HH and have ET this morning.  William did the transfer and as we didn't take a CD he put on Frank Sinatra "I've got you under my skin" which really made me laugh.  He's such a lovely man !

So now I'm on the 2 WW like so many others and preying my embies want to stay snug and warm !  Test day is 14th December.

Take Care
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies

Well I got a BFN this morning.  Kinda knew deep down I would.

No sign of AF though so I'll call the clinic this morning and see what they say.

Love to you all
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl,

So sorry to hear your sad news, lots of love to you and your DH at this time xxx  You never know though if AF hasn't arrived, there is still a little hope - keeping fingers crossed for you x

Love
Jo
x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Joliejo

I called HH this morning and they have told me to stop the cyclogest and if no AF by Friday evening to test again.  Still a little hope then ! 

I'll let you know how we get on.

Thanks for your support
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl, I'm really sorry to hear your bfn.  
  But as Jo said, still a little bit of hope.  Fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hello ladies.  I've been keeping up to date with all your posts although I haven't been posting myself recently.  

Dannysgirl - I was very sorry to read of your BFN.  It's always hard but at this time of year it somehow makes it harder.  Wishing you all the best for next year.  

Lotty - how did you sexing scan go?  Got any news for us?  

I've been very quiet on FF myself as I've had a bit of a shock to say the least.  I had a follow up at Holly House on 22 November after my fourth failed treatment and things were not looking positive.  William told me that they had done all they could for me and whilst they would continue to treat me for as long as I wanted it was now all down to "luck".  As you can imagine I was very tearful and not in a good condition.  Just as I was about to leave I happened to mention that my period was late and so they blood tested me there and then.  I didn't bother staying for the results as I thought I would be adding insult to injury so I left.  Ten minutes later I got a phone call to say it was positive!!  I did an emergency stop in the car there and then and just bawled my eyes out - do you think I could get hold of Steve in our other car as he was on his way back to work?!!.  

I've been too scared to tell anybody on the board in case I'm jinxing myself.  For some reason I've gone all supersitious which is very unlike me and I'm scared that if I say something it will all be taken away.  I did have a small bleed on 28 November when I was six weeks so they let me go in and be scanned that day and that found a heartbeat.  I had another scan last Thurday (7w4d) and the baby had grown and the heartbeat was much stronger.  My next scan is 29 December and then they will sign me off. I've been to the GP's this morning and have now been put into the system. and my EDD is 20 July with one bubba on board.    

I still cannot quite believe my luck and am counting my blessings every day.  

With much love to all.  Caroline.  xxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Caroline - I'm screaming with excitement here.  Fabulous news.  What a truely deserved miracle.

CONGRATULTIONS.  Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Love Ella


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Dear Caroline

Congrats, Iam so happy for you, though I have been quiet I have been reading your posts.  You have once replied in a thread I had started.  I had two ICSI cycles at the HH.

Congratulations, Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

lots and lots of love
sellinaggs


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning All,

Hope you are all OK

I tested again this morning as instructed and still BFN.  Still no sign of AF so have been told to call again if not here by Monday    I wish she would just show her face and get on with it !

We have a follow up on 3rd Jan and we think we'd like to try again in March/April.  I'll be watching to see how you girls get on.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## lotty72 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Caroline,

I have just checked in to catch up and seen your news!!! Congratulations another miracle baby, you must be over the moon, hope you had a fab xmas.

I am fine, still bleeding from low lying placenta and getting used to doing nothing although I am the size of a house due to lack of exercise!! We are having another little boy, he will be called Max and C section is pencilled in for 28th April. Thomas is over the moon to be having a brother and Tim and I are still in shock as we both thought it was a girl.

Hope everyone is ok and had a fab xmas and a happy new year to you all.

Lots of Love

Lotty x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lotty.  Lovely news on your little boy.  I always find it strange that people know exactly when the baby is going to be born!!!  As a control freak that would suit me down to the ground!!!  

I had my last scan at Holly House last Thursday with my lovely William.  Baby was moving and jumping around and waving "his" (convinced it's a boy) arms and legs about.  It was so strange to see but I'm starting to relax a little bit more now.  Still get bits of blood (sorry tmi) but like Lotty learning to live with it........ Got my NHS appt on Friday 13th - how apt!!!!  

How's everyone else doing?  Guess a few of you are gearing back up to get on the treadmill again?  

xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

We had our follow up appt. this morning with William and he said he's going to put us on short protocol for our nest try.  He said we could try sooner than march but with all the overindulging over xmas I want time to stop all the evils especially the smoking which I started again after our BFN.  So 2 and a half months of dieting and giving up just about everything and hopefully we'll be good to go !

Congratulations Caroline what a fantastic story yours is ! & Lotty fantastic news another boy!

Happy New Year to everyone
Love
Dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Dannysgirl.  Just wanted to wish you all the very best for your next round of treatment.  They really do know their stuff at Holly House so you are in the best hands possible.  I always went mad after a BFN - blimey it's the least you can do when that hits you so don't feel bad for over-indulging at Xmas and starting up the evil weed again.  We all need to let off steam sometimes.......... good luck for March.  I will be watching with anticipation.  Kimmy - not sure if you've joined onto this thread yet but good luck for your consultation later this week.  (For those of you not in the know Kimmy is the lovely lady who organises the Essex TTC meets and lunches).  xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you all had a great christmas and that 2006 will bring you all your dreams.

Caroline - How wonderful that must have been to see your little miracle on the scan machine.  

Lotty - Another little boy, I bet Thomas is pleased, at least he'll have someone to kick a football around with.

Dannysgirl - Glad to hear your follow-up went well and that you at least came away with answers.  

With January here now, I start Bruserelin injections tomorrow.  Feel like I've been waiting an eternity.  Anyone else dr?

Good luck everyone   

E


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Just a quick message as I am at work, Wishing you all a very happy new year.

Caroline so pleased all is well with you. Bet the tears flowed when you saw your little one moving I know mine would.

Dannysgirl all the best for your next tx. Hopefully it will be our year this year.

Lotty - Really pleased all is well with you too. Will that bleeding stop as things move around??

Hi Ella  All the best for the injections. Af finished at the weekend so waiting for my January one so won't be that far behind you. Really hope this is the one for you. Take Care

Lots of love to you all, Nicky hope you are ok and happy new year to you!!

Jaybxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,everyone
Good luck ella i bet you are so pleased just to get started again 

nickel


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All
THanks Nickel - I'm dr at the moment and due in for a scan on Tues.  I don't know that I feel positive, if anything I feel really scared.  

Jayb - Have you started dr yet?

E


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ella

Funny you should say that but Af started wednesday and I phoned HH and they have booked me in for the 8th February so I won't be that far behind you. I know what you mean by the scared feelings. I am not worried about any of the injections just that dreaded 2 ww and the result. Because I had a very early mc last time so I still had a BFN on test day.
You didn't happen to see the Horizon programme last night on BBC 2 on miscarriages did you? It was very interesting. Obviously there was a pregnancy for one couple but she had had 6 miscarriages.

Enough of doom and gloom, Hopefully this year will be our year and we will have a lovely christmas with our little bundles of joy.

All the best to you Ella and we may even see each other at HH I usually wear my orange ribbon.

Caroline,Lotty, and Nicky  hope your pregnancies are going well I guess most of you will be over that sicky time, hope so.

Take
Loads of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hello girls.  Pleased to hear that some of you are off and running on the next round of treatment.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.  This thread has been pretty quiet lately but I do check in to see how everyone is doing. 

Had my NHS appt on Friday 13th.  Most appropriate.  Did Nuchal scan and bloods and all was well.  Baby has got the LONGEST legs ever!!!  Still doesn't seem real.  Finally I am being to chill out a bit as I've had a few bleeds and scares and it's been a nightmare but hopefully over the worst now and I can start to enjoy.  Cannot get in any of my trousers any more, can just about squeeze into my "stretch" jeans without the button done up and can just about get into my work skirts!!  Think I may have to give up soon and get the dungarees out (NOT!!).  

Please all keep me posted on how you are doing............xxx


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello Holly House Women,

I am at the stage of choosing a clinic and I think that I am interested in Holly House. I have decided to cycle until summer on "natural" ivf and then move to either Holly House, ARGC or go to America.

I have got some questions about Holly House. 
I live in Middlesex will it be a total pain to drive to - do they have a car park. Do you think it would be better to go to a Harley Street clinic (one stop on the tube) or is that a foolish way to access ?
How many times in a cycle would i have to go there appx.
Can I stay overnight after transfer if I don't want a long journey home on the M25. 

The gyne clinic that I am at at the moment "viveka" send their clients to Holly House but there are suggestions from other people on the boards that Viveka (who do the scans and bloods) do not monitor you as much as they would if one was a direct client of Holly House - can any of you give me information as to how many blood tests / scans etc one would get at Holly House as a direct client. 

It sounds like you all had positive experiences there anything else you might share with me to help me make up my mind with an informed choice

Thansk

Ems


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Emma

I can only go with what happened to me last time, in total about 5 scans then up for ec and then et so expect at least 6- 7 trips. I honestly do not know about staying over, but even with ec I did not feel too bad our journey takes us 50 mins to an hour obviously DP had to drive. I think I would feel better in a care than with lots of people on a tube.

Holly house is very good and I would not wan't to go anywhere else.But that is just my personal view.

Hope it is the right choice whatever you decide and your dreams come true.

Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Emma, 

I'm cycling for the first time at the moment with HH, so I can't really give you too much information because I don't know.  However, in comparison to my cycling at the ARGC I feel like I'm being cared for by a clinic and not a business.  OK, I know that I'll not get regular blood tests like the ARGC, but I know that this time round I'm a lot less stressed and that is a major factor to consider when embarking on IVF. 

Only my two pennies worth, but I hope it helps in your decision.  

Please feel free to pm me if you wish.

E


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls
I've just got back from a scan and all looks well.  Looks like I'm starting to d/r tonight.  

Caroline - Great to hear all is well and that your are expanding nicely  

Good luck everyone.

E


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Well done Ella good luck with the injections I hope to start on the 8 th February.

Take Care
Lots of Love 
Jaybx


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck and thanks for replying. I have sent a private message

ems


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all  

new member/first-timer here, feeling very glad to have found this site!

We had our first consult at HH in November and after what felt like a very long wait till after Christmas have just started short protocol drug regime for ICSI - I had my scan today (all was well) and had the injection training session with nurse Mary to start us on stimming drugs this afternoon.

We are feeling very excited to finally have got started   

Good luck and     to all of you reading this 

Steph xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Steph 

Just wanted to wish you and your DH all the best IF is not an easy road but I hope your journey will not be too long before your dreams come true.

Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Steph

Welcome to FF.  Good luck with your ICSI xx  I will be starting short protocol in early March so you can let me know how you get on.  How come your doing short protocol first time ?

Love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Steph
Welcome to FF where you will find a wealth of support and information.  

Good luck with the icsi.
E


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear this xx ems


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome  

Thanks so much for the best wishes jayb and ella12  ella12 do you mind me asking what stimming drug you are using? - I am on Fostimon.

Dannysgirl - you are just up the road from me (I'm from Waltham Abbey - hubby is from Enfield via Cheshunt) I love your gorgeous cat pic - ginger & white cats are the best! 

When I had my consult in November (with William) was told that due to my hormone levels being fine it was up to me whether I wanted to go on long or short protocol, I was told that the difference in success rates is negligible so opted for the short protocol... have have had it further explained since then by the nurse who did the injection-teach that at 36, I am at a sort of in between stage with regard to my FSH levels - so although I don't have to downreg, I can if I want to (! I did wonder why anyone would put themselves through the extra drugs for D/R if given the choice -  found it so odd to be told it is "up to you!" when we walked in expecting all medical decisions to be made for us at the initial stage!) Hopefully we made the right choice for us 

Best of luck to you for a successful ICSI cycle in March xxxxx 

Ems - Hi xx what are you sorry to hear? have read thread back but am a little lost.

Love Steph xx

P.S. has anyone else found breaking the ampoules of solvent before mixing the drug really tricky - I messed up two today before getting it right  but then it was my first time doing it on my own and I hope I will get the knack soon!


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Steph
Great to hear you had a choice and you opted for the shorter cycle.  I probably would have too, given an option.

I'm on Gonal F 150units, asprin and prednisalone.  Anyone else been given the steriods.  I've not heard of Fostimon though.  

Good luck
E


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

OH NO.  I've just noticed what I've been doing.  I've been swalling disovable asprins whole instead of disolving them.    PLease reasure me that it'll still work.  I did gulp down lots of water afterwards.


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a little lost too - don't take any notice of me going slowly mad !


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Just popping by to say GOOD LUCK to all those cycling or waiting to start.

Ella - don't worry!!!  Don't think it really matters with 75mg. Dissolving is just a bit gentler on the tummy  

Nicky xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I have done 3 stimming jabs now (and no more broken ampoules after the first one woohoo!  ) - 3 to go then I am back to HH on Monday to see how I am responding/have the dose adjusted if needed. My brain seems to have turned into scrambled egg , am sure this is partly due to the excitement/nerves and I am normally quite absent-minded but maybe the drugs are having an effect too? I am doing oddest things like leaving the fridge door wide open all night and driving in the wrong direction when I went round to my mum's (and she only lives 5 minutes away!  ) I am also getting my words mixed up when talking to people and sometimes losing my thread of thought before I even finish it.

Fun fun fun!  - good job DH is so laid back  I also stopped smoking in September – feeling good about that at the moment, am still having the odd craving but these feel so manageable now   that we have started and this finally feels real! Also this has been the first week where I haven't been snacking every night as have felt a bit nauseous instead - don't mind that as is for the best cause!

Nicky - congrats on your pregnancy - hope you are feeling well and good luck with everything xxx

Have a great weekend all x
Steph xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Stephjoy

The first ampoules I cut my fingers on so what I started to do and it worked was wrap thick tissue round it and then if it breaks and leaves a jagged edge it doesn't cut me.

Haven't started stimming yet but last time was on merinol.

Good luck for Monday.

My memory was terrible when I was DR but got better when I started stimming.

Nicky  Fantastic to hear from you - I can't believe you are nearly 19 weeks already it is going so quick. So pleased all is well.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Steph - how did your scan go yesterday?  Do you have an ec date?

I had a scan today, not such fabulous news to be honest.  It seems that I have a hydrosalpinx in my left tube now.  Hydro stops implantation, and I had my right tube taken out in October due to this.  Im just waiting for Michael to phone me so I can discuss with him my options.  

Love to all.
E


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just got back from scan at HH this afternoon - Dr Ah-Moye did the scan and found that I only have 3 follicles on left ovary and one (plus a small one) on the right. Am going back on Friday for another scan, EC will be early next week if all goes well.

Trying hard to keep perspective and I know techinically I only need one... but am feeling a bit like my positive mental attitude has just recieved a big dent   and I realise that blastocysts/frozen embros will be unlikely. Am sure I will feel better again once I have got my head around it all a bit!

Ella - just read your post as I was about to post this - really sorry to hear you have hydrosalpinx again :-( I hope that Michael can come up with a way forward for you xxx

Good luck to all whatever stage you are at   

Steph xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ella - sorry to hear that, hope they can help, you are at the best place.

Stephjoy - As you rightly said it only takes one. I know it is disappointing at the thought of not getting any to freeze. That is how I felt especially as second time round you have to go through all it again as we are very soon.

Wish you both all the best.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Well, Michael phoned me yesterday following my scan with him.  Basically, he thinks I have another hydrosalpinx on my left tube.  I had my right tube taken out a few months ago due to this as hydro's stop implantation therefore dropping your chances of success with ivf considerably.  

He can't operate mid-cycle, however, he can clip my tube to stop the toxin leaking into my womb, so I'm happy with that.  In fact, he reasurred me that this clipping with give me almost the same chance of success as anyone else.  So, feel alot better after speaking with him. 

Jayb - thanks for the reasurance of being at the best place.  I do feel like I am being well look after.  
Steph - keep positive.  It only takes one.    

  
Ella


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ella pleased to hear that is positive news. All the best with the operation when will you have it done?

Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jayb - They'll do the procedure during ec which will probably be Monday.  I'm nervous as hell, truth be known.
Steph - Looks like we might have ec on the same day!!

Does anyone know who'll be doing ec's on Monday?  I'd really like it to be Michael, but I know you cant be picky.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ella

I am not entirely sure, William did mine and the ET and that was a wednesday and Friday.
All the very best to you hope you get lots of eggs.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  Glad to see that lots of you are steaming ahead on new treatments.  All the very best to you all.  Ella - the consultants rotate on the EC/ET so if you ring Angela or one of the other girls they will tell you who is doing what next week.  I've had Michael, William and even Daniel do EC on me and I can honestly say they were all great.  I had no problems at all and I've also had Michael and William do ET.  

Good luck to you for next week and also to StephJoy for her EC.  Jay - back on the merry go round very soon for you too...............

I am still lurking around on this board as I've got a big affection for Holly House and all the ladies being treated there so I'm looking forward to seeing some BFP's in due course from you all.  

xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline 

Pleased to hear all is well for you. That time has gone quick. 15 weeks already.

I hopefully start DR on Wednesday not sure if they will give me the one injection of prostrap this time we are funding this one ourself.

Take Care
Lots of love to you and little one
Jaybxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls!!!

Wonder if I can join you?  I had my first appointment at Holly House with my dh on Monday.  Eternal thanks to dannysgirl for the recommendation!!!  It was fantastic!!!  

My dh had to have a culture done on his sa as they think he might have a prostate infection and found lots of WBCs and 0 sperm   We were supposed to hear back today, but the lab that Holly House uses are having trouble and wont get back to us until Monday.  This is a huge problem b/c dh works in Prague Monday-Friday and is only home on Sat and Sun.  So it will be another week before he starts on antibiotics.   Has anyone else's dh/dp had problems with infection?  

Nothing is straight forward for us!!  Feeling a bit down at the mo.

Sorry for the depressing first email...The whole infertility thing has me on so many ups and downs, today is just a down.

  
I haven't had time to read through all the latest posts but will do so this weekend and try to get up to speed on where everyone else is in their treatment.  

If my dh gets the infection cleared out, I should have my baseline scan on 3rd of March.  Fingers crossed!!

Angiexxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Angie - Welcome to the site.  Glad to hear you found HH so great.  Im sure dh's infection can be easily cleared up with antibiotics, enough time for it to clear up by March.

Jay - how's it going?  Have you been given a date for ec yet?

Caroline - great to hear your doing well and that baby is growing lovely.  

I'm having ec on Monday with Daniel.  

E 
x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

((((Angie)))))) - welcome to the thread - sorry you are feeling blue - I know that when you have waited this long to get to this stage any delay can really get you down - I am sure that your DH's infection will be cleared up quickly once he gets his antibiotic treatment started - hope the 3rd March will come round quickly for you and that you are able to get started then xxx

I had my second after-stimming scan this afternoon with William and the good news is that the tiny follicle I had on my right side has caught up with the others, so now have 5, all 18mm-20mm. What a lovely man  - he was very reassuring, and I am feeling positive again now (have had the mantra "it only takes one, it only takes one" running through my head constantly this week! ) Womb lining also looks perfect, which is great as I was worried that I'd have problems with that because of mild endometriosis. 

Ella - I'm having my EC on Monday, same as you (in the afternoon) - William said to me that he has been doing EC all this week and Michael is taking over EC next week - and that mine would be done by Michael. Maybe both he and Daniel are on (or maybe I got it wrong)? Lots of luck to you and hope the tube clipping goes fine so that there are no problems with the Hydrosalpinx this time xxxx Maybe we will meet on the ward - I'll be the scared-looking blonde with the hubby who has a white cane! (he is registered blind) 

Jayb - good luck for starting DR next week xxxx  

Also just wanted to say thanks for the support earlier this week when I was feeling a bit gutted - reading your messages here and on other threads really helped me get my PMA back into shape and focus on the real objective - to hopefully getting one good embryo on board! - instead of worrying about not getting blastocysts and frozen embryos xxxx

Have a great weekend all  

Steph xxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Ella sorry to hear about that hydrosalpinx but at least they have noticed this and are doing something about it so thats really good news.

i had my first appointment at HH everything went OK sperm excellent etc.
but i have to wait now to test my FSH which iam so worried about as they was high 8yrs ago when i had my 2 cycles at ivf ,so god knows what they are now i am thinking the worst anyway so maybe i will not get treatment.
Does anyone know how high they will except at HH.  (FSH).
Good luck to you all.


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Nickel

I'll be starting my 2nd ICSI in March at HH and will be going short protocol as I'm a poor responder.  William told me I had to have a blood test before I could start treatment and FSH had to be below 12 at the highest and oestrogen below 200.

Hope this helps
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Steph - good luck for tomorrow.  wishing you lots of healthy eggs.  

Nickel - I've heard accupuncture can lower fsh, have you looked into that?

Hi Dannysgirl- Not long now until March.  

Love to all
E


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi angie welcome to the site. Hope this is only a minor hiccup for you and that the infection is soon cleared. All the best to you in March.

Ella and Steph joy wishing you lots of luck and eggs.

Ella I am starting DR hopefully on Wednesday so have no dates for EC yet

Dannysgirl all the best to you for March to.

Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Ella and Steph the best of luck for today.  I hope you both get lots of lovely eggs.  Enjoy your sandwich after recovery!  I always used to look forward to that bit but then I am ALWAYS hungry!  

Angie - welcome to Holly House.  You definitely did make the right decision as they are the best.  I truly believe that and I'm certain they will get to the bottom of the infection asap.  

JayB.  Off and runing again.  Good luck for starting on Wednesday.  Keep posting as I want to know how you are all getting on.  

Nickel and Dannysgirl.  Good luck to you both for the coming weeks.  As you know I've had a shock natural pregnancy and although I have no proof whatsoever I really believe it may have been accupuncture that helped my system out as it's the only thing I have ever done differently.  I had accupuncture all through my last tx.  It might be something you might want to consider  

Love to all.  Caroline.  

xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Ladies for all your good wishes  

I've already started my accupuncture at a clinic in Chelmsford as the couple that run it are friends of mine.  The helped 4 couples going through TX get pregnant last year.  Our issue is MF and DH won't have accupuncture but I'm still going to try and make sure that my blood test is ok and I can start in March.

How's the bump coming along Caroline ?

Good luck to the rest of you
Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl 

Is it too late for me if I start DR on Wednesday.Do you have the address and phone number I have thought about it but been a bit nervous about the whole thing?

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Jayb

I've PM'd you

dannysgirl xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone

Can I join this thread?  We haven chosen HH for our IVF and our first appointment is on 16 March - am really excited/nervous etc etc but very positive and chomping at the bit to get it all under way.  We probably won't be starting procedures until June when DH gets his bonus, so Im sort of wishing my life away at the moment.  

I hope that you all get what you wish for and I'll probably be spending most of my time on here now.

A xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Panda,

Welcome !!  HH is great !

Good luck on 16th March

love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Dannysgirl.  Bump is coming on!!  I can't make up my mind if it's acceptable or not to have a bump at 16 weeks. All these anorexic celebs barely even show when they are about to drop.  One thing I havent' done is weigh myself at all. that is the last thing I need!!  Today I feel quite slim - in my preggers jeans "Blooming Marvellous 3/4 lengths" - take note all of you for when you need em.  Really nice but yesterday I felt quite big.  Depends on what I wear I think.  

Hi Panda.  Welcome to the HH thread.  xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I've just got the results of my blood test from the doctors for hormone levels and she said everything is fine!  I knew that there shouldn't be anything wrong with me but you always have a little worry about it!

One other question - did you have your HIV tests done at HH or by your Dr and did you have to have counselling?


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Panda

We had our HIV and Hep test done by our GP.  Didn't see why we should pay for these too !!  It took about 7 days to get the results.  I believe councelling is only a must at HH if you are using a donor although it is there if you fell you want to use it.

dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Dannysgirl - thanks for your quick response.  I think I will give the Doctors a ring in the morning and make an appointment for the tests then.  Thanks x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi to all,

just a quickie - sorry no personals but am feeling a bit rubbish tonight   and won't be long before I go to bed I think.

Daniel did my EC this afternoon and we got 2 eggs (out of 5 follicles) - we are a bit disappointed (again) and feeling quite down  but not out yet! - just hoping and praying for some magic overnight   and that one or both of them will fertilise - clinic is phoning tomorrow morning to let us know.

Hope you had a better result Ella and wishing you a great fertilisation rate   

Love Steph xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Steph - I'm praying for your embies.      Two is great, and as the old cliche goes, you only need the one.  

I'm feeling pretty .... actually, I don't know how I'm feeling at the moment.  They retrieved 18 eggs, only 10 were good enough for ivf.  However, I also had to have a laproscopy during ec to drain my one existing tube from toxin (Hydrosalpinx), they then clipped both tubes.  Apparently the stub I have left of my right tube also has this toxin.  If the toxin doesn't drain from my uterous by et, they will abandon cycle as implantation will not occur.  

I'm pleased that HH has been honest and not set me on a road of false pretences, as the ARGC did.  I think the realistic view is that regardless of the quality of my embryos, my womb cannot hold a pregnancy.  

I've been up all night, shoulder pain through anesthetic, tummy cramps, sickness so I'm going to rest my head now.

E


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Panda I would definitely recommend having the tests done at the Gp's doesn't cost you and you need those results before tx can start. All the best to you for the 16 th March.

Dannysgirl sent you a pm.

Steph joy - all the best for that phone call today.

Ella - Hope the toxins dissapear and you can go ahead with ET - 10 is good.

Appointment at HH tomorrow and I have booked myself in for accupuncture next week at clinic near me.

Jaybxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm wondering if I can ask a weird question

We are going to be going in on 3rd of March for my baseline scan (was confirmed yesterday) and for the injection teach and for a recheck of dh's sa following his two weeks of antibiotics.  Can anyone tell me when you actually pay for the ICSI treatment.  The reason I ask is because I don't have a chip and pin debit card which the media is reporting that you have to start only using chip and pin by the 14th of February.  The card is issued in America (where I am from) and we don't use chip and pin in America.  I'm worried b/c I will be using this account for payment and after the 14th I'm not sure HH will accept it.  I know the things I think of to worry about....


ella12-I'm thinking about you and sending you positive vibes for the toxins to go away so that you can continue on treatment.

Panda-welcome to the thread..Here's hoping we'll all be successful for 2006!!!

Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in your treatment!!!

Angiexxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning Angel129

The only thing I can suggest is ringing both your card provider and HH and asking them about it.  We were in New York in November and I thought it was really strange that no one even looked at my signature when I was using my card and I didn't realise how quickly I got used to chip and pin.

Ella12 - positive vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Angie

I'm sure I read somewhere that the rule onnl counts if your card is issued in a country that supports chip and Pin !  Anyhow, you will need to pay for your drugs as you collect them and the final payment the BIG one you will need to make before EC.  I paid mine at the same time as paying for my HCG jab

dannysgirl xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie - fantastic news - the clinic phoned this morning and both of our embryos have fertilised - we are so relieved and delighted and are having them transferred tomorrow   I feel almost hysterically elated at the moment  - this may be because I only got about an hour's sleep last night laying there worrying, inspite of having had a general anaesthetic yesterday and feeling sooo tired.

Jayb - good luck for appt tomorrow xxx 

Ella - wd on 10 eggs - thats a great result - am hoping and praying for you    that your toxin will clear and that you will be able to go ahead with ET, at least if the worst thing happens and you have to abandon, you should have some good embies to freeze for when your womb is more welcoming xxxx lots and lots of     for you xxxxx Also hope you feel better v soon after your laparascopy xxxx

Panda - welcome to thread - lots of luck xxxx 

Good luck to all others I have missed and thanks for the support - this site has been fantastic for keeping me from completely losing my marbles!

Lots of love 

Steph xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Stephjoy - that is fantastic news - here's lots of      and  and hope you get a  xxxxx

Have just booked appointment at Drs for HIV/HEP test next Wednesday - now I know there is no need to feel nervous but I do!


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Stephjoy- WOW !!!  Congratulations to you!!!  When are you expecting to have ET?  I'm really happy for you!!!  Now go and get some sleep, easier said then done right?

Angiexxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Steph - Good luck with et today.    

Angie and Panda - welcome to the thread.  

Caroline - hope you and bump are doing well and your loving those stretchy trousers.  

Dannysgirl - great to hear you started accupuncture.  I've been having it for six months now and I believe my embryo quality this cycle is the best ever partly due to the accupuncture and an organic diet.  Good luck.

Jayb - good luck iwth you appt today.  As I said to Dannysgirl, best thing ever the accupuncture.

I couldn't log on yesterday, I was just so exhausted and in pain after the op.  Im recovering now though.  Good news is out of the 10 eggs, I have 7 grade 1's 1 grade 1-2 and 1 grade 2-3.  So on that side things lookign good.  HH will phone me tomorrow with another progress report and depending, I'll either have et tomorrow or Sat.  Hopeing I can last until blyst (sat) as it will give maximum time for this toxin to drain from my cervix.


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ella12-

Fantastic news!!!  I'll be thinking of you and sending you lots of    and    

Angiexxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Forgot to tell stephjoy   and fingers crossed today for a successful ET!!!

Sending    and    and sticky vibes your way!!

Angiexxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Steph and Ella really pleased you have both got good news. Sending you lots of     for et and the 2ww

Just got back from HH and had my first injection of suprecur, so much easier than merinol no water or any of those horrible glass ampoules to cut your fingers on.  The nurse gave me a rubber protection to put over the glass when I come to use merinol again. All being well EC should be 6th March. Can not believe how quick it has come round.
When do you guys tend to do your injections?

All the best to everyone and can I please be put with the downreggers  

Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all

Steph & Ella well done and good luck for ET XX

jayb - the suprecur is so much easier isn't it.  did they give you any dates for EC yet ?  I did my injections at 10pm as I knew I'd always be home from work by then and I wouldn't have to get up early at the weekend and I'd sleep through the worst of the side effects if any.  It does pose a bit of a problem with your weekend social life but we made sure we didn't organise anything that wouls cause an issue.

love dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I have wonderful news     both of our embryos survived/divided overnight, so I had them both transferred this afternoon - it took nearly 3 quarters of an hour to get them in as apparently the neck of my womb is very tight/bent (was quite disconcerted when I was watching Daniel keep shaking his head and sighing deeply from between my legs!) - but I have now got two grade 1 embryos (one 3 cell and one 4 cell) on board!

I am so relieved and feel so lucky to have had this outcome/got this far after only getting 2 eggs - even if I had had lots more I would still only have had 2 put back in - so things could not be better right now - DH and I are elated, still scared and wondering how we will cope with the next 2 weeks of waiting but feeling very optimistic  

Need lots of velcro vibes now!    

I really hope that everything goes well for you too Ella and that you will soon also be on 2WW - hope you will soon be totally clear of toxin and ready for your beautiful blastocysts to be put in - lots of love and good luck if it is done tomorrow xxxx

jayb - good luck with the jabs xxxx hope you have a wonderful response to them xxxx

Good luck to all      - thanks for all the support you are all fantastic xxx 

Love Steph xxxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Stephjoy-

 !!!  Fantastic result!!!!  I'm so happy for you!!  

Hundreds of velcro vibes coming your way     !!!


Angiexxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl that time would not work for me, due to our hectic social life lol. I did mine last time at 7pm then I know that I won't forget. I think I am feeling some of the affects already I don't know if that is possible. EC all being well is the 6th March.

Steph joy - Fantastic news sending you lots of sticky vibes for your embies.

love Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Jayb

wow what's it like to be so popular ??  

6th March should be my baseline scan and blood test day !  Maybe I'll see you there !!

Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi All,
GOOD LUCK Ella and Steph
Ella i hope it will be ok for you with that (Hydrosalpinx) you stand a good chance now they have clipped the tubes, i hope there isnt any fluid still there.
Steph like they say you only need one.
GOOD LUCK GIRLS
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Ella and Steph.  Great news on your embies.  I did have to laugh Steph when I read about Daniel between your legs!! Oh the indignitities of it all.  If you don't laugh you cry.  Hope you get great news for your transfer Ella.  Now sending you both lots of sticky vibes.      

JayB.  Glad also your appt went well.  Good luck to you and DannysGirl for 6 March.  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Thinking of you all.  I've got a midwfie appt tomorrow and want to persuade them to scan me as I've not had one since 13 weeks and am starting to panic.  When will I start to enjoy all this!!!  

Caroline.  xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Caroline

Awww it's such a worry isn't it.  I can only imagin how you feel honey.  My Mum always says you can start to enjoy it all once they've grown up and left home !   but even then she still  worries about us she's a born worrier my mum !  Now you're past the 12 weeks you should be glowing.  My attitude has always been not to worry unless I've got something specific to worry about although I know that's easier said than done for a lot of people and having never been pregnant who am I to talk !

Hope you get the scan you want and that it set's your mind at rest so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy

Sorry to babble on maybe I should mind my own  
love 
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

No thanks Dannysgirl.  I always used to joke I was going to adopt a 25 year old with their own house who I could visit for dinner!!  That might be less stressful.  I think we do all understand though that when you've been through what we all go through it's really hard to CHILL OUT.  I'm being quite good. Trouble is I read too much and I've read you should feel it move between 16-22 weeks so me being me that means 16 weeks and 1 second pregnant.  I'm sort of scared about feeling it move anyway as it seems a bit weird.  I really have lost the plot now!  Hopefully pity will be taken on me tomorrow............

xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Well thinking positive   when I'm lucky enough to be 16 weeks pregnent and posting the same as you on here you can remind me what I said coz I know I will be exactly the same  

I'm dying to know what it feels like to feel the movements !  You must let me know once you have felt a good kick !

I'm sure you'll be ok honey.  Let me know if they say no to the scan and I'll sort them out for you     
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

I was called in for et today.  William scanned me to see whether the fluid had completely drained from my cervix.  It had.  I cried when he told me as we really weren't expecting that.

Daniel transfered two grade 1's.  8cell and 7 cell.  

Now the waiting begins.  Testing a week Monday.
Sorry no personals, I'm going back to lie on the sofa.  

E


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just popped on to see how you got on Ella - fantastic news that the toxin cleared and you had your ET - hope that your embies are settling in well     take good care of yourself - we will both be testing on the 20th (feels a long way away right now doesn't it!) Did you book a blood test at the clinic? - mine is at 11am. Sending you lots of velcro vibes   

I phoned my Mum to tell her how the ET went when I was at the hospital yesterday - when I phoned again my dear old Dad happily shouted out in the background "Congratulations on being pregnant dear!" Arrrrggggghhhh   Bless him. Had to tell my Mum to put him straight and tell him not to tell anybody that! Well not yet anyway (please God please let this work)! He is nearly 70 so can't blame him for being ignorant to exactly what this all means - gotta  or you ! God willing he will be able to say that to us for real soon    

Good luck to all others whatever stage you are at xxxx

Love Steph xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Dannysgirl - would be great if we are at HH at the same time in all the times I went there last cycle I did not see anybody that I knew from the site. I usually have my orange ribbon, but as I can see your picture I will introduce myself if I see you. 

Caroline, my sister was about 6 months when she felt the first flutter, she described it as just that. I loved it when Ellie grew bigger and you could see my sisiters tummy moving, strange I know but we would put sweets on Julie's tummy and watch her punch or kick them off. I used to give my sister lots of foot massages during her pregnancy, with her socks on as I don't like bare foot.
Hopefully she will be able to do that for me one day.

Ella - Fantastic news I am so pleased the fluid had gone. Don't blame you for no personals, you rest and all the best to you for the 20th fingers tightly crossed.

You too Steph joy - hope this is a lucky month!!!

Take care
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ella.  Great news.  Just what you needed and great embryos too.  Wishing you and Steph all the best and some sanity for you both over the coming two long weeks.  

Tracey.  Thanks for the post.  Got on fine at the hospital this morning.  The midwife I saw was lovely and I told her my worries and she said "I'm not surprised - this is a very valuable pregnancy" and nearly made me cry (again!).  Although she couldn't scan me she took me down to another room and found the heartbeat on a doppler and it was so reassuring to hear that.  I am now officially CHILLED OUT!!  Next appt is 22 week scan and then because of all my IVF's and everything they want me to see my consultant Miss Tebbutt for a general chat which is good.  All in all a good morning although I had to wait ages.  Not like Holly House!!!  

Hi to Dannysgirl and JayB. Thanks for all your support.  Have a great weekend girls.  xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Awww Caroline I'm so glad you're chilled out now and that all is going well

Enjoy it honey
love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Good MOrning Girls

Im up early, can't sleep!!

Caroline -  I feel so excited for you hearing your little bubba's heartbeat, I'm so pleased that you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  Little flutters, little kicks, every part of it is so special.  Have you thought about pregnancy yoga?  I did it with ds and not only did it ping me back into shape after the birth, but I believe its the reason he was a very relaxed and easy baby.  

Steph - hope you are well and not driving yourself insaine.  Are you taking it easy?    Im booked in at 9.30 for my bloods, apparently you only need to wait an hour for the result.  As I live literally 10 minutes down the road, I'm going to go home and wait for the call, I think bad news is easier for me to accept over the phone (Im frightened to sound positive).  

I must admit I'm getting pretty bored of not doing much.  Yesterday, I upped my pace and DH took me to Sainsbury's (whoopy!).  I also had an accupuncture session which I loved.  

Hi to Dannysgirl, Jayb, Tracy, Nickel, Angie and everyone else.

E

p.s HH called me yesterday to say we had one blast to freeze.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Caroline so pleased you heard little one's heart beat, I think when it happens to me (thinking positive) I am going to be an emotional wreck and everybody around me. All the best to you. Now enjoy.

Ella one little one to freeze that is good. All the best for your 2ww.

I feel very tired today but that is probably because I had Ellie my neice from Friday night had a party and then bowling. Saturday took Benn out for a walk twice. Went to see friends, went to Mcdonalds and then went to crazy kids. Took her home and then went to DP's parents finally got to bed about 1am. Luckily I have tomorrow off so I can have a lay in. Had a lovely time with Ellie and she was very good but crammed so much in. She had fun so that was the main thing. Kept finding myself getting emotional when she said things and giving me cuddles. She was talking about if her mummy has another baby then it would be her sister because she would wan't to have a girl and then she asked me the question. Would you like to have children auntie and I said that I would very much like to have children and she said that I would have to have a girl because I already had a son (meaning Benn our fur baby). Very innocent but I had a lump in my throat.

Take Care
Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Caroline- I never felt my baby move throughout my whole pregnancy. She is now 2 and fine. Just get the GP to have a listen to the heart beat to reasure you.

I know its hard not to worry

xx ems


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Girls!!!

I was wondering if anyone could help me.  My dh and I are trying to coordinate dates and time off for our first ICSI which is starting on Friday, March 3rd when I have the first scan and have my drug teach.  I was just wondering if you have your first scan 4 days after the first day of AF or 4 days after AF is completely over.  Also, about how many days does the process take from the first scan through to E/C, E/T?

Hoping everyone had a good weekend, and sending     and    to all!!

Angiexxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Angie.  Assuming you respond perfectly to everything you ring Holly House on Day 1 of AF.  They will then schedule you for a scan the following Tuesday/Wednesday (about 4/5/6 days later) It doesn't matter if you still have a little bit of AF - they are just checking that your lining is gone or nearly gone.  If all is OK you start stimming drugs and you have a few scans.  Again, if everything is perfect you have EC 2 weeks after you start to stim and then ET either 3 days after EC or 5 days if you go to Blastocyst.  Best of luck.  xx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Morning girls

Up early again!!  Im not sure why I'm not sleeping well through the nights, I thought I was completely relaxed - maybe not.

Angie - Good luck with your icsi.
Steph - how are you doing?  

This 2ww is boring as anything.  And its driving me mad trying to analyse everything.  Well, there's not much to analyse really as I haven't got any symptoms   .  No sore (.)(.)'s, no stomach cramps or AF feelings, no sickness, just a very bloated tummy still.  Oh, and an increased appetite!!

Hope everyone is well.  
Ella


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Morning Ella and all the rest of you.
Ella some times you dont get symptoms so dont worry 
when i was pregnant which ended in a misscarage i didn't realise i was i had no symptoms at all.
takecare 
Good luck to you and steph


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I haven't posted on here for ages, not since I left the 2ww and went to the first tri - so I thought I'd look in and see how everyone is doing.......

Just wanted to say to Ella that on the two week wait I didn't get any symptoms at all - still haven't got sore boobs, I got a bit of cramping towards the end of the 2 weeks but that was it - hope this helps - good luck!!!! xxx

Caroline, just wanted to say that I've been stressing too about not feeling bubs move - so many people have felt it and I haven't yet - I've heard the heartbeat too - its amazing isn't it!  My doctor said some women feel it as late as 24 weeks, I think I'll be a wreck by then    Anyway just wanted to let you know you're not alone in the worrying! xx

Dannysgirl - just wanted to say hi - not spoken to you in ages, hope you are well and I bet you're looking forward to starting your treatment - good luck hun xx

Love

Jo
xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Jo.  Didn't realise you were a "week" in front of me.  Not logging on as much myself these days.  

Ella - I have not had a single sympton of pregnancy AT ALL.  If fact, if I hadn't seen the scans I wouldn't believe it so don't worry that you don't have any classic symptons. Everyone is different as is every pregnancy.  I feel exactly the same as I always did!  

Love to all.  xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I've not posted for a few days but I have had a bad last 36 hours - I started bleeding yesterday evening - just watery/pinkish to start but then a bit of bright red too - and didn't know what was going on - last night I was a bit of a mess  

It seems to have stopped for today (have become an obsessive-compulsive knicker-checker!  )- only a tiny bit of brownish watery stuff first thing - I feel better after talking to the clinic this afternoon - nurse told me it would be very early to be AF and that I should try not to worry about it (now trying very hard!) -  and getting some reassurance on here - just hoping and praying that it was just implantation bleeding (maybe?!) and won't return as full AF   

I have been writing a 2WW diary if any of you fancy taking a look 

jayb - hope downregging is going smoothly for you 

daycj - so glad to hear you now feel chilled out and all is going well 

angie - good luck for starting your ICSI - I hope it comes round really quickly for you xxx 

ella - try not to worry too much about no symptoms - I was doing that on my diary the other day and next day had symptoms frightening the life out of me!  am sure you are doing fine and hope you are still coping really well - one week to go till test day! If I make it that far I am testing 11am and like you would go home afterwards to await the call - we live in Waltham Abbey. Really please to hear you got a beautiful frozen blastocyst   

Hi to Dannysgirl and anyone I missed/all the others - hope you are all well xxxx 

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back from a 2 day work conference so trying to catch up with you all.

ella12 - isn't the 2ww the worst part of TX !  Try and stay chilled &  

Joliejo - Hi honey I'm good thanks and can't wait to start TX again especially as we're going short protocol so only 2 weeks of jabs    glad you're ok and all's going well for you.

stephjoy - I've got everything crossed for you that it's an implantation bleed.  Let us know how you're doing.

Hi to everyone else !  Sorry for the short post but must get on with some work.

love
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Firstly, thank you all so much for your words of encouragement.  Jo, Nickel and Caroline, thanks for popping on reasure me that no symptoms is ok.  I still show no symptoms(??)  I might test early.  Do you think its too early if I test tomorrow?  That will be 11 days post ec.  

Dannysgirl - hope your conference went well and you were put up in a nice posh hotel.  

Steph - Hope your doing ok and pleased to hear the bleeding has has stopped.  Sounds like it was probably implantation bleeding to me.  

Take care everyone.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello Girls
Ella, i wouldn't like to say to test  early but if you do get one of those tests that can detect 4 days before your period is due i think there new out not sure what there called.
but they must be good 
Steph i hope that your bleeding as still stopped i wish you both all the best of luck.

Has for me my period is late so still waiting to have my FSH tested i have been taking Agnus castus so i dont know if it is due to that. just read it can make your period late.
I only took the bloody stuff to get my FSH levels down so i dont know what to do now carry on taking it or not.
Take care.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Girls - I don't post on here much at the moment cos things haven't started yet - as you might know our first appointment at HH is on 16 March.  Just a quick and probably really stupid question - when do you start taking all the drugs etc is it on the first day of your period?  Am trying to calculate when we can start!

Good luck to everyone and take care


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Ella - Very Posh hotel.  The conference was at The Grand in Brighton as was my hotel room    Be ware of testing early with first response as I believe the small print says that it's only 25% accurate if testing early !

Panda - If this is your first TX then you should start down regulating on day 21 of your cycle then you will start stimms around day 4 of the next cycle with egg collection 2 weeks after that and embryo transfer 2-5 days after that.  Your 2ww will start from the date of egg collection.

Love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Dannysgirl - have told DH and explained that we HAVE to go a wedding on 12 August (best mates) in Somerset and I need to have a   or   by then cos I can't go if I am in the middle of a cycle.  He's cool with it and now I can start aiming for something (even though we haven't been to see the consultant yet) but need to pack up smoking (only 3 a day but more at weekends) and need to stop drinking at least one month before and need to stop taking herbal remedies and vits for my food intolerance next month and get some herbal stuff and vits/mins from my nutritionalist which will help prepare both mine and DH's bodies for what lies ahead.

Actually if anyone is interested in seeing my nutritionalist let me know - she is very very good and has had quite a few couples with unexplained fertility problems go and see her and they are now pregnant and also couples going through IVF are also pregnant - cos you really are what you eat!

Sorry just read that back and its a massive waffle - Im excited!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Another question - if you don't mind me asking!  What is the average cost per cycle?  Do you pay the same for every subsequent cycle or is it cheaper for some reason?

Thank you


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

I've been lurking for quite some time reading how you're all getting on so thought it time i actually posted to you all  

We're having our 1st ICSI at HH (currently stimming) It'll be our 4th cycle but our first with Hollyhouse.  I feel so different this cycle already! It's reassuring to know you're in good hands and being dealt with by people who actually seem to care...... Why aren't all hospitals like this 

So anyway just wanted to introduce myself and wish you all the best  

Kim xxx

Ps - Panda I would say average costs £4500 but it really depends on what tx you're having and what drugs dosage you need......  The price is regardless of how many cycles you've had, although maybe we could suggest to HH they start some sort of Nectar Rewards scheme


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Kimmy

Good to see your message on here and welcome.

Well Af started yesterday so have scan booked at HH on wednesday afternoon. It seems to be going a lot quicker than last time.

Love and luck to all. Just going out for dinner so will write again soon.

Jaybxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Kimmy,

just wanted to say hi and welcome - really hope that this will be the cycle which works for you and gives you a bouncing baby (or babies!) later this year - lots of luck and     Do you know when your EC will be yet?

Jayb - good luck for scan Wednesday afternoon hon xxx  

Panda - good luck with knocking those last few cigs on the head - I stopped myself in December using NRT/patches and feel so much better for it!  

nickel - hope  has now arrived so that you can get your FSH tested, and that you get a good result  

   to Dannysgirl - hope you are well 

ella - good luck for test on Monday I will be thinking of you - I'm feeling quite calm now (no more bleeding  ) I just really want to know! but will hold out till Monday without doing HPT   praying we both get a 

LOL to anyone I have missed 

Steph xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Kimmy welcome to the site.  At HH you are in the BEST hands ( and i know this because I've been in the care of many).  I wish you lots of luck.

Panda - I totally believe you are what you eat.  I prepared my body 6 months before this cycle, eating only organic foods and no gm's.  Meaning, everything was freshly cooked, no jars, no packets, nothing.  I had the best quality eggs this cycle compared to my previous two.  

Dannysgirl - The Grand in Brighton, oh yes, I know it well.  Very posh.  

Steph - Glad to hear your doing fine.  I too am very nervous.  Not long now.  Im wishing us both that BFP.  Good LUck.  

  

Hi to everyone not mentioned.  HOpe youare all doing well.  

Ella


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just a quick post to tell ella12 and stephjoy that I'm thinking about you both and sending you       and       .  Hoping for 2  s in the morning!!!  Not long to go now, just one more sleep!!!

Love,
Angiexxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD.  

I can't believe this, but its a  .  I never thought Id see the day when I'd be typing that out.  

Im still very scared because I have elevated new killer cells, but I'm on steriods for this and HH have reassured me this is fine.  I just pray that they dont attack my little buba.

I want to thank you all very much for your kindness and support.  They have helped me through a really tough and emotional rollercoaster.  Thank you.

xx
E


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

OH WICKED!!  Many Congratulations    All that  and     must have helped.

Fantastic news xxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi ella

im new to this site but not to ivf,i have just joined hooly house and started injecting on 11th feb,just wanted to congratulate you and hope all goes well just goes to show it can happen and you have proved that and gives us all hope for the future,put your feet up and chill

love jackie x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ELLA !!

Fantastic news honey !

Have a happy and healthy 8 months 

love
Dannysgirl xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations Ella on your BFP, am so, so pleased for you, I really hope that everything goes well for you and that you have a very happy and heathy pregnancy  

I'm sorry to report that it was a   for me, we are very, very low.   

But not beaten yet - we'll go see docs in a few weeks time for the follow-up consultation and try again when we can find the money. 

Can't find any more words right now - will be back later xxx

Steph xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Awww so sorry to hear your sad news Stephjoy.  Sedning you lots of    to help you xxxxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Stephjoy

So sorry to hear your news.

Thinking of you
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Steph
I'm so sorry hun 

I know this is such a difficult time, we're here for you.

Ella.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
Congratulation ELLA i bet you are so pleased.

So sorry Steph but keep going we should all get there in the end most of us have had to face the BFN you are in good company on here.
Take care


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Ella

Wow!! So pleased for you    

Enjoy every second   (when you have climbed down off the ceiling )

Nicky xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Steph

I am so sorry it was not a BFP for you too.

BFNs are so hard and I found the first one particularly hard as you are so hopeful on your first go.

Hang on in there. I look forward to seeing a BFP for you in the future    

Nicky x


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hiya All
Thanks Steph - I took your advice and followed the thread - glad to see there are plenty of others at HH.

I had my first consultation today. The doctors were very nice but it was a tough day as stupid, stupid St John's had not sent any of my notes and the referal letter didn't state I was NHS funded - even though I had spoken to the consultant's PA 3 times to sort this out and they had told me it had been sent. In addition, St John's left me on Clomid for almost a year and HH told me that 3 - 6 mths is the proper time limit, otherwise it starts buggering up your womb lining. Now I have to wait another 2 months for the drug to clear my system before I can even begin the treatment.

Its all a bit gutting as I waited for 3 months for this appointment - I just see months and months of dead time stretching before me and I'm absolutely bl**dy livid with cr*ppy St John's.


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Steph - so sorry to see your news. I have only just read back on the thread and so was very ignorant when I wrote my last message. 

Feel better petal.

PeppermintT


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Steph Joy - Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you. It does get easier but right now you must be feeling pretty pants. lots of   and keep that positive thinking that it will be your turn soon. Take Care hon and thankyou for all your support too.

Ella - I am so excited for you it is fantastic news. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months.

Peppermint - Do you mean St Johns Chelmsford. I am so sorry to hear that. You get yourself so hyped up that things are finally going to happen only to be told that there is a delay and obviously you trust what the docs say. But I guess it is best to get all the levels right to give you the best chance ever.

Lots of love to all 
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ella.  What lovely fantastic news.  I am so pleased for you. I too have raised NK cells and was on steroids (4 a day from confirmation plus 3 pessaries) so I'm sure you will be fine.  Try to relax and enjoy and look forward to your first scan.  

Steph. So sorry to hear your news.  BFN's are so hard to deal with.  Take some time for you - it won't heal but it will soon hurt less and you will be ready to try again.  

JayB - hope downregging is going well for you.  Hi to all the other HH ladies.  xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kinds words.  I'm starting to relax a bit now and trying not to worry too much.  

Jayb - hope your doing well.  
Kimmy - hope the stimming is going well.  

Peppermint - sorry to hear about St Johns not sending on your notes.  Two months will fly by and its best to get the clomid out of your system before your start.  Who did you have your first consultation with?

Daycj - thanks for your words of encouragement.  I phoned HH again to check that the medication im on is correct (3 prednisalone a day and 2 pessaries) adn Daniel reassures me that for my levels this is correct.  And, to be honest, he has got me this far so I totally trust him.  

Jack - welcome to the site.  You'll find all the support and answers here.  

NIckel, NIcky, Dannysgirl, panda, angel hope yoru all well.

Lots of babydust to all
E


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ella. Just to reassure you - sorry didn't mean to make you panic.  I was on 3 Prednisolone and 2 cyclogest a day but then when I had my first panic bleed Michael up my drug regmine to 4 steroids and 3 cyclogest.  I think it was more to reassure me than anything............... anyway, take no notice of me and enjoy your pregnancy.  Another result for the lovely Holly House.  xxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Caroline you didn't make me panic, I'm pleased you told me your drug regime as I just want to make sure I'm on top of everything.  

HH really are the best and I'm just so pleased I switched from ARGC to here.  

Girls - you really are in the right place.  If they can do it for me, I believe they can do it for anyone.


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Jayb - yeah it was Chelmsford; I've written a stroppy letter asking them to get their act together and to clarify my funding position (as that was an issue as well). I just know it is going to take many, many hours on the phone. On my penultimate visit to St John's I needed to call in and book another appointment - I was told by the woman on the desk not to phone in that day as "I'm not answering the phone today" - wish I had a job like that! Hopefully now I'm in HH this will all fade away.

Ella - I saw William and I'm really pleased, he seemed very nice, very relaxed but interested and knowledgable. I've also seen mention of him on this thread which backs up that idea and the idea that everyone there is basically very nice. 

I'll just have to try and get on and forget about the time. I've booked in for a reflexology session tomorrow, I've heard that this can be helpful. Has anyone had any experience of this kind of thing? Also, I see that HH has a monthly support meeting. Has anyone been? I was thinking of going along, although I don't know whether it would be better to wait until treatment starts as I don't want to start obsessing - plenty of time for that!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Steph - I have IM'd you hun

Ella - Congratulations  

Peppermint - Sorry to hear of the troubles you're having with your previous clinic, I to came from a pretty pants clinic and cannot believe the difference in HH   As someone has said 2 months will fly by and give you time to get rid of those nasty drugs (before pumping yourself full of more)    WIlliam is lovely isn't he  

Hi to everyone i've not mentioned and a special Hello to my stalker(s)! (you know who you are!!!   )

Well we went for our scan today and everything is going according to plan (so far!) lining is fine and my follies are growing nicely   8 so far..... Another scan booked for friday with EC possibly Monday (and ET hopefully friday!!)  Cant believe how quickly this is all going, i'm sure it wasn't this fast last time  

Take Care

Kim xxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ooh Kimmy.  All looking great for you then.  Fingers crossed for EC on Monday and of course transfer 5 days later.  Sending you lots of     vibes.  

Peppermint.  Sorry to hear all the hassle you've had with St John's.  I had similar with my own local NHS hospital who were crap.  Still never mind you are under the care of HH now and it's all postive from there on in.  William is my fave.  Whenever I was tearful (lots and lots) he seemed to make me smile but I still have lots of good things to say about both Michael and Daniel.  They are just all incredibly professional and caring and you are in the best hands now.  

I'll keep popping back to see how you are all doing.  Much love and   to all the Holly House girls.  

xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all - another new comer!

This is only my 2nd post on this site, 1st one last night on the Male Factor area and it's great to see a specific HH area as it feels closer to home.  Apologies if you've read this HUGE post on the ICSI area, i've copied it on here since learning of the HH crew . 

It is such a great relief to find it - as I feel so isolated.  I'm finding it really difficult to confide in the family and friends that know, as they just don't understand and don't know what to say - who can blame them when I would be the same if I wasn't going through it?!  I get almost angry sometimes as they don't know what's involved, all the technical terms, stats etc... but you all do!!!    It's hard to talk to DH too as he would rather deal with all this privately whereas i NEED to discuss it.  So it's good to know you're all out there!!!  

I have just made an appointment for Holly House 6th April!  I saw a consultant via NHS at Basildon Hosp last week and it hit me then that the wait on the NHS will be unbearable and I just cannot wait that long!  I am still going to have an ultrasound scan on the NHS and pay for a HSG to check all ok on my side and i've had the blood test to show that ovulation seems to be happening.  My periods are v regular and opk's have shown things seem ok too.  

We need ICSI beacuse my DH's SA's have gone from 11mil in Aug '05 down to 1.4ml with v bad motility and morf in Jan '06.  He has tried acupuncture, gone teetotal, eating like a bird (seeds etc!), v healthy and sporty anyway, course of antibiotics in case of infection, vitamins, keeping cool etc... but the SA's have got worse - aaargh!!!  We have been trying 11 months but as we knew of his probs several months ago (via a home test) we didn't see the point in waiting around for the obligatory 12-18months trying that docs suggest.  I'm nearly accepting that it's not going to happen naturally and his sperm isn't going to get better....So we gotta go for ICSI!  Feels v scary to come to terms with it.  

I was quite disappointed when the receptionist at Holly House said it was a 6wk wait to be seen but I know that treatment could start v soon afterwards so maybe it's a good thing to get my head around it, do research etc in that time.  Also, surely a longer wait only reinforces how good this clinic is?!  But i'm an impatient person... once i've made my mind up, I want it now!  I am so worried it won't work that I suppose I want to get it started so i know.  So we can save up for round 2 or 3... how pessimistic is that?!? 

I am worried about cost, and feel resentful towards all my friends and family that have got pregnant so easily and for free!  And I mean it when i say, literally everyone around me has either just had a baby or is pregnant... that hurts!  I'm not telling many people due to the 'failure' feeling but the bitterness towards my friends is terrible, i feel like i'm changing in to this really jealous, angry, intolerant person - yuk! So i need to do something about it and quick!  So in the grand scheme of things, money is no object when i feel i'm going insane (bring on the loans/credit cards - uh oh!).  Though the decision to go private and get the ball well and truly rolling has given me some satisfaction/peace.

I am really worried about the treatment regarding work also!!!  I am a teacher and it's not the kind of job you can do when you're feeling crappy!  And it's going to be so hard to get time off and cover without telling my head - which i REALLY don't want to do!  I want a new contract next year and if i have to tell her, i'll be giving up all hope of getting one.  Would be great if all the appointments and side effects fell in the Easter holidays but it's too late now (why didn't we make this decision sooner?!?!  )

So, there's a lot to consider isn't there!? Woh!  Did anyone else have work problems?  

Would be great to keep in touch with you all.  I know i haven't really started yet but i've already learned SO much about what to expect.  Excuse the ignorance, but where is ARGC

Thanks for reading/listening  MackLM xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Mack wish you all the best you are at the best place. They are all lovely.
Apart from the 2ww to see if it has worked or not I still worked full time and will be doing so on this cycle. I have known teachers on here that have worked all the way through so it can be done as long as you can get some rest at lunchtime and in the evening.

Well I have just been to Holly House and the news is good. No fluid to be seen this time and already lots of follies on the left side and 3 or 4 on the right. Saw William he was so positive about everything. They have changed my drugs from Merinol to Gonal F and the dose is 400mg to start with did the first injection there with the Pen. very strange and a lot to take in. Suprecur has been reduced to, to 225mg. Scan Tuesday and Friday EC hopefully on the Monday 6th. Feel a lot more positive now then before I went.

Hope you are all ok.
Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

MackLM - Welcome to the HH thread.  Sorry to hear about your DH's results, i assume he's on the usual Zinc / ACE etc ?  
Try not to worry about the finance over cycle 2/3 etc, i did that and worried myself silly but to be honest, if you need more tx you'll find the money.  

Jay - Everything going according to plan then.

Bit of a strange few days, I've gone from feeling very positive to feeling very low...... stange how a few comments from people can make you feel  

Hoping tomorrow is a much brighter day  

Kim xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi this is my first time as iv just found your site.

Am in the middle of 1st ivf at HH. Had egg collection on wednesday and am hoping to go to blastasis on monday!!! Fingers crossed. Have five embryos so its touch and go if they will do transfer tomorrow or monday, really hoping for monday!!

Everyone at HH is great and Daniel and William have been looking after me really well. I know that the chances of it working 1st time are slim but gotta be positive.

I have been having reflexology throughout as was recommended by a friend who had ivf twins in december.


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

to you Kimbob. Keep positive. You are in great hands and your cycle is going so well.   

Tomorrow will be a better day cos you will be seeing me     

Mack LM - Welcome and good luck to you    Chat all you like on here - its great 
6wk wait to get to HH is fantastic!! I waited 6 months for an initial consultation as they only had 2 consultants back then. IVF makes you into a very patient person  

Hi to everyone else - hope all the current cyclers are doing well, hope all the pg ladies are getting fat and hope all the in betweenies are looking forward to their cycles xxx

Nicky x


----------



## emmajordan (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello guys - still can't make my mind up what clinic to choose. Can you tell me do you get to see the same doctor or is it who ever is available.
HH seem to have excellent results for the under 35s but no so good for the oldies. Has anyone asked them about this and what do they say  Are their results up to date -  the **** website shows results only 2 years ago. i have looked on the website and their brochure but the results seem to contradict each other and are split up in to blasts and normal cycles so I am a bit confusled !

HELP if you can

BTW I am awaiting an open day appointment.


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Emma

You see whoever is doing consulations on the day you go - same with EC and ET - they rotate it. All 3 consultants are great though and the fact they we all have different favourites on this thread goes to show they all have their strengths. Embriologists are great too.

Not sure about the current success rates. They aren't strict on age and don't turn people away out of fear it will affect their success rates which I think is good. They kept telling me I was young which I loved!! When we went there they were 4th in the UK but I believe they are one of the top clinics for donor and blasts. We did blasts with HH which ISIS and Barts don't do. I truly believe I wouldn't be pg without HH help.

Good luck

Nicky x


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Haven't posted for a while but have been popping in to see how everyone is doing!

Just wanted to  say a bit congratulations to Ella on you BFP - you must be delighted xx

So sorry to Steph, sending you and your dh/dp a big  

Just wanted to say to PeppermindT - that I had reflexology leading up to my last treatment and it really improved things, back in February of last year when I started my treatment cycle I only had a few follicles and treatment had to be abandoned, but before my October treatment and whilst I was on the drugs I had reflexology and I ended up with lots more follicles and 9 eggs which I was so pleased about!  I would definitely reccommend reflexology alongside treatment and the Holly House supports this - so go for it - could make all the difference xx  Good luck

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

I've been having Accupuncture and Reflexology alongside this treatment and HH are fine about it, not sure if it helps in any way but at least it's nice and relaxing  

Emma- Hi, I too went to the open evening at HH you'll love it, it really is quite informative and you can ask any question you wish   I was told at the open evening that you stay with the same consultant throughout your cycle (so whoever you see at the consultation is who you see for scans and EC and ET) but this isn't true, I've seen William for consultation and Daniel for scans, both of whom are fantastic  

Suziq - Hello to you too   You'll be suprised how many people get a bfp on their first attempt, keep in there   Hoping you get to Blast!!! How many Eggs & Embryos did you get ?

Me - Well i'm feeling a bit better today after a good ol cuppa tea round my good friends house   had another scan and EC is defo monday   still absolutely bricking it!

Thanks Nicky for everything  

Take Care All

Kim xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Kimmy.  Good luck for EC on Monday.  Will check in to see how you do.  Honestly it is 100% OK having EC at Holly House.  You go to sleep and wake up when it's all over.  They treat you really well and then the consultant will pop by in the afternoon to tell you how you did although often you've been told in recovery too.  It's just whether you can remember or not!!!  Don't worry about it at all.  I am such a chicken when it comes to hospitals but this was just fine.  

xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey, 

Thanks to you all for your warm welcome, it's funny how quickly i've picked up who's who and doing what.   I received my pack from HH confirming my appointment and it seems to be clicking into place what to expect.  I'm trying to work out whether I can go to appointments without having to be honest with work.... from your experiences, can you take odd sickies/say you've got appointments/be 'ill' for the week to cover the time needed to visit HH?  I can't take holidays as I get the school hols only.  Don't want to tell work but can't see how i'll get round it.    And maybe all the stress of lying is best left out of the equation - will be stressed enough i'm sure!

Still trying to get my head around all the stats... can't help thinking that the success rates for actually having a baby are low!  Am gonna need some of that   that you all seem to have!  Will prob have reflexology too if it's meant to help.  Never had it before - will have to shut-out my ticklish feet!  Does anyone feel it really helped to get in shape a bit before any of their treatments?  Could do with losing a bit of weight and I don't do hardly ANY exercise .  Thinking i should use these 6 weeks to get my butt down to the pool and finally unwrap and do my Charlie Brook exercise dvd!

Wishing loadsa luck to everyone for the coming week's events!

MackLM xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

HI Kimmy just wanted to wish you all the best for EC on Monday will be thinking of you both. The sandwiches afterwards are very scrummy and DH gets too eat too.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all 

Thanks for all the positive feedback re reflexology. I had the treatment on Wed and felt really blissed out after. Am having one a week for the foreseeable future now. If it does just relax me that's great, anything else is a bonus - although my therapist has a lot of clients who have infertility issues.

Mack - I know how you feel. I'm a teacher on the GTP course. I haven't yet told my boss - have just said I have a hospital appointment. I have taken about 3 days off. Once the treatment starts, I am hoping that I can get to HH after school - I'm about an hour's drive - but I guess it depends where you work. I think I will need to tell my boss at some point - although I have decided not to continue with the teaching next year most probably - way too stressful - and go back to my previous job. Although adding job hunting to the stress list is perhaps not such a good idea - although there is nothing like a good distraction!

Can anyone tell me how to add in personal details at the bottom of the post?

Take care all - and fingers crossed for everyone having treatment/waiting for results this week.
PeppermintT


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All, Just wanted to pop in to say to Kimmy good luck for ec tomorrow.

 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.
E


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I've not been on for a few days but didn't feel up to it - was feeling so low after BFN   - have now licked my wounds and am feeling a lot better and trying to focus on the next cycle.    We have a follow-up consultation booked on 15th March so hopefully will be able to start in April - does anyone know if HH let you start again straight away or do you have to have at least one natural  in between treatments? 

Thanks so much to those who took the time to send messages and for the lovely messages on the thread - they really meant a lot and I am very, very  grateful 

Kimmy - good luck    for EC today - hope you get lots of beautiful eggs 

PeppermintT - to add your personal details - click on "Profile" at top of page - then on the next page click on "Forum Profile Information" (on the left) - then on the next page fill in your details in the "Signature" field - good luck! 

Hi MackLM  welcome to the thread - I hope time flies for you until your appointment in April 

jayb - good luck    for scan on Tuesday (tomorrow) - hope your follies are growing nicely 

Hi suziq  welcome to the thread - how are you getting on? have you had ET yet or did you manage to get as far as blastocysts for ET today? Good luck with everything 

jack  welcome to the thread - good luck with your treatment 

nicky30, cjday, joliejo and ella - hope you are all feeling well and enjoying your pregnancies   

Sorry to anybody I missed - hope you are all well wherever you are with your treatment      

Lots of love

Steph xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Steph joy - Pleased to hear from you, answer to your questions HH like you to have two periods after, the one after your cycle and another one. That is what I was told anyway. Pleased to hear you are feeling better and all the best for the next cycle.

Kimmy I have everything crossed for you, you are in my thoughts today.

Hi Ella - hope you are not feeling too sick at the mo.

Take Care
Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya HH Girls!!

Hope everyone is doing well at whatever stage your at in your treatment!!!

I was wondering if I could ask a question...Has anyone taken protein shakes during treatment and if so what type and when did you start the shakes?  Has anyone asked any consultants at HH what they think about the shakes?

Also has anyone taken baby aspirin?  Does HH have a stance on this?  When should you start this?

I'm getting really excited now...Should start d/r on Friday.  DH and I have an appointment on Friday at HH for my baseline scan and injection teach.  DH has to give another sa and we are so hoping to find sperm!!!  His last sa they found zero sperm and he had tons of white blood cells.  So he's been on antibiotics and we hope the swimmers have resurfaced!!

Thanks for all your help!!!

Angiexxx

PS> Thinking of you Kimmy-good luck!!!


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Well EC at HH is soooo different to my previous ones   No sickness at all (first time ever, even my GA's i'm usually sick after!!) Don't remember a thing (both previous EC's were under sedation and i remember THE LOT   ) 
From 9 Follies, We got 7 Eggs so i'm pleased I got more than 5 but a bit disheartened that i didnt get more (DH keeps telling me its quality over quantity!!)

Just waiting for the all important call tomorrow morning now  

Angie - Good Luck for Friday, I havent had any protein shakes but have been on Baby Aspirin which HH told me to take from stimming onwards.  Best of luck to your DH, i bet he really feels the pressure poor man, Wishing him all the best  

Stephjoy - Lovely to hear from you and thanks for you IM   Dont apologise for not being around I think you're doing great, a bfn really knocks you for six so dont beat yourself up for having some well deserved 'ME' time    I'm not sure on HH's approach but most other clinics insist on 3 months between cycles, i think it's only fair on your body to let it recover a bit (only to go screw it up again   ) Best of luck for 15th March just having the follow up appointment booked must be something positive to focus on.  Thinking of you heaps  

Daycj & Ella - Thankyou   Hope all is well with you both 

Peppermint T - Glad you liked the reflexology I have my last one tomorrow   I love having it done but insists not to while your embies are snuggling in   Costs a pretty penny though doesn't it  

Jayb - All the best with your scan.

I best go have a sit down now i'm still feeling a bit  

Thanks for all your well wishes

Kim xxxxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi 

PeppermintT - I did the GTP two years ago, NQT last year and it is hard work!  Depends on school though i'm sure!  It is a great career to have when you've got children  () as you get the hols, but trying to get time off for app's is difficult - espesh when you're trying to keep it private.  The job hunting may be a bit stressful but a different job may be easier to handle in the long-run.  The NQT year started off tough for me (lots of tears in the 1st term), don't know if I could go through that and fert treatment  But everyone and every school is different.  I live about an hour away from HH too but about half hour from school.  I'm praying I can go after school at least sometimes??  Can anyone tell me... is it always mornings that you get seen at HH or would it be feasible to undergo scans/EC/ET after 4pm? 

Good luck whatever you choose to do!  Good luck all!

MackLM x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Another thing about vits... I've been taking pro-natal for what seems like forever... do you think that's enough or do you recommend extra supplements with it or a different multivit?

Cheers   x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

We've had the call and out of 7 eggs collected, we have 4 embies so far.

1 Egg was immature so couldn't be used, 1 Egg didn't survive the procedure (didnt know that could happen!) and the other did fertalise but abnormally....

We wont know grades until tomorrow now, and et will be thursday (hopefully)

I know we're lucky to get any but i had so much faith in HH i thought we'd do better than Barts   I thought ICSI we would be ok on instead of IVF  

Keep telling myself to keep   but it's hard....

Hoping tomorrow we have some good news with grades  

Sorry all me

Kim x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Kim,

I'm new to this site just today but wanted to send you a   cos I sort of know how you feel...I am currently on 2ww after ICSI and we had similar fertilisation rate this time as you...After previously doing 4 iui's and 3 ivf's (all at HHH) we also thought that ICSI would give us a 'better' fertilisation rate..but for us it wasn't to be as we ended up with only one 4-cell embie (altho was grade 1) to transfer back..Test day is tommorrow but although we are hoping for a miracle, we are not hopeful..

So, am sending you lots of dividey-growey vibes for your 4 embies and will keep everything crossed for transfer on Thursday...

Lots of    's to you!!

Mikeygirl x


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for making me feel so welcome. Sorry i haven;t been back on but had et on sat so have been taking it really easy. I was really lucky and had two grade 1 embryos put back by Michael. The others were left in the incubator till yesterday to see if they would go to blast. 1 did but was not good enough to freeze, still it gives me hope that the little uns inside me are doing as they should!!

Jo the embryologist is lovely and made me feel really relaxed, it was amazing to see the embryos before they transfered them. Holly House is so great that i would recommend it to anyone.
Going for another reflexology on thursday and am trying to be really positive, keep talking to my uterus, going mad!!!!  

Hi Kim
I had 8 eggs and 5 fertilised. I have arthritus so was really worried that my drugs would affect my treatment so was really pleased with the result. Hope your egg collection went well. they do make you feel as though your in a hotel. My sister had ivf at barts and when they did et they just sent her home straight away!! 


SueXXX


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Mikeygirl. Good luck tomorrow. I hope its the right result.
Mined not till next wed but am poohing myself already!!!!! 

Just to say i didnt tell work either they think ive had an operation!! Last week i took as holiday. Don't want the world to know!!


----------



## CRISPY (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello All

Just passing through to say hello to all the holly house ladies and wishing you all well, particularly Kimmy and JayB.  

Rach xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Gosh us HH ladies are busy, they didn't look that busy this morning.

Kimmy 4 is good, all the best for tomorrow and et thursday. Won't be that far behind you.

Sue hope all is well with you. Time for lots of relaxing.

Macklm -I have gone to HH morning and afternoon and have been there for EC and ET when other ladies have gone down to the theatres in the afternoon. They are pretty flexible and they work saturdays too.

Crispy - Hellooo to you too.

Mikeygirl fingers tightly crossed for you tomorrow really hope it is a BFP for you.

Well went for my scan this morning saw Daniel, I have 12 follicles and the largest is 13 mm so all looking good except the fluid is back from the adhesions. But Daniel has told me not too worry, trying not too. Back for a scan on Friday all being well EC Monday, getting quite nervous now and just praying for eggs in the follicles and they fertilize.

Sorry to those who I have missed. Just taken Benn for a long walk around the field so feel pretty tired and my tummy is quite uncomfortable.

Take Care
Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kimmy - as they say, its only takes one.  good luck for et.  

MIkeygirl - good luck for tomorrow.    

Sue - 2 grade 1's is excellent.  keep well rested.  Lots of pineapple juice and brazil nuts!! 

Angie - I didn't take the protein shakes, I read something somewhere which put me off them.  Not sure what it was now though.  I just made sure I drank loads of water and ate healthy organic foods throughout my treatment.  HH do prescribe baby asprin if needed.  I take one a day.  

steph - hope your doing ok hun.  

Jayb - sounds like youve got nice follies growing.  Good luck for ec.

Im still very bloated from the hyperstimulation thing.  Drinking loads of water and resting.  No preg symptoms though  

hI to everyone else.  

Ella.


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Evening all

Kimbob -           

Mikey - Welcome and good luck for tomorrow   

Mack - I have been taking pronatal and/or folic acid for 6 years all the time we have been trying. When I finally got pg and the midwife asked me when I started taking folic acid I said '1999'    

Jay - Sounds like your cycle is going well. Good luck for next week   

Sue - great news about your embies. Good luck to you too   

Hi to caroline, ella and everyone else.

Nicky xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that test digitally anounced another  this morning..

It wasn't a surprise and to be honest I/we feel mostly numb about it at the moment - no tears or drama but maybe that will come when it sinks in a bit more..dh and I went back to bed, just held each other and tried to go back to sleep for a bit..

Anyway, have arranged to see William next Monday afternoon so not too long before can go over what happened and discuss the future, whatever this might be now...instinctively I don't feel I want to end things here but not sure what options might be left for us..

In the meantime, DH and I are going away at lunchtime for his work and back tommorrow evening, so at least we'll be together...One thing I know is that he is my world and without him this whole journey would be meaningless.

Thanks again for all your kind wishes..they are much appreciated.
Chat soon..
Mikeygirl x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mikeygirl-

I just wanted to tell you that I'm thinking of you and dh.  I don't know how it feels to get a BFN, but I can imagine and my heart just goes out to you.  Take care of eachother and we'll be here if you need to talk.

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Mikey girl

I'm so sorry to read your post this morning  I logged on hoping to read you had good news

It's heartbreaking to hear the pain you and your husband must be going through right now.

Like you I'm not sure what we'll do next if this cycle doesn't work out..... 

I hope you have a nice couple of days away from everything and give yourselves chance to grieve for your loss, lovely to read your words for your DH, somehow they protect you from the world don't they  

Take Care
Kim xxxxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi 
im pretty new on this site,just to say to mikey girl im so sorry no words can make the pain go away and all the questions that go round your head is why!!!
   Hope you have a nice few days away together.

Jayb-i was HH tuesday morning what time was you there i got there at 10.30.

love jack xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Mikeygirl 

Just wanted to say sorry to hear your news.  You and DH take good care of each other.  I hope William can advise you with a positive way forward

Love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Mikeygirl - I am so sorry to hear your news  . I feel the same about my DP. he was a big support is his way when I got a BFN last time and although he is not optimistic this time his support is always there. I love him sooo much. Just really wan't to be able to make him a daddy. Reading your message made me  . Their support and love is so important and reassuring. William is lovely and I really hope he has some answers for you. Take Care.

Hi Jack - my appointment was 11.15 but we got there early, would you have still been there?

Mack I have been taking sanatogen pro natal for nearly 2 1/2 years now. Touch wood I think it has kept the bugs away. All the best to you.

Feeling pants today very uncomfortable and a bit sick. but hopefully that means they are still growing.

Take care 
Jaybxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

So sorry Mikeygirl it must be so heartbreaking. We are all thinking of you both.

Lots of Love
Suexxxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mikeygirl, I'm so sorry to hear of your news.  Thinking of you. 

Ella


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

I was just getting into my car then missed you by minutes,so is your egg collection next week?
Wish you all the luck,im due back to hh monday at 11.00

love jack xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi jack yes hopefully monday got a scan tomorrow to see how the follies are. Feel really uncomfortable.

Jaybxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Kimmy, how are things going with you?? Have had reiki today and feel really calm and positive.   
5 days till test!!!


SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

Good luck with the scan tomorrow hope you have loads of follies   let us know how you do.

love jack xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Well had ET today and feel sooo much better about everything  

We had 4 little embies, 2 grade 3's and 2 grade 1 - 2's, so we had the best 2 put back an 8 cell and 5 cell   they looked lovely under the microscope! 
We'll get the call on saturday at how the other 2 get on in the lab, hope they behave themselves and do as they're supposed to  

So now on the dreaded 2ww!!!!! had a nice relaxing day laying down but couldn't lay down anymore so sneaked on here whilst on my way to the bathroom    DH is reluctantly doing the dinner and he's also been and done the shopping this afternoon too!

Sue - Wishing you all the best is tuesday your test date? Are you tempted to test early?

To everyone else - All the best with your scans etc and thanks for thinking of me  

Kim xxx

Ps - Big hello to my stalkers


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Kim so pleased all went well yesterday was thinking of you and DH. Take it easy and sending you lots of sticky vibes

Lots of Love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Kimmy

Glad it went well for you.  Hope the 2ww won't be too bad.  Put your feet up and let DH spoil you for a few days  

Jayb - You have a scan today don't you ?  Let us know if EC will be Monday.  I'll be thinking of you.  

Hi to everyone else.  If I don't get on here again today have a great weekend
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Kimmy - 
Im one of your stalkers!!...  

Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes for the 2WW!!

Natsxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I have some good news and some very bad. The good news is the EC is on monday 3 more had developed and all about 19/ 20 mm so that is 15 follies.

The bad news is that my fallopian tubes are filled with fluid and a substantial amount has leaked into my womb, so transfer can not take place because the embryo's would be swept away and Daniel now thinks that if this is what occured last time that my be the reason for the miscarriage because the fluid is toxic to embryo's. So we can go no further until I have had my tubes removed which is major surgery and with me any surgery has to involve my bowel surgeon and obviously my gynaecologist and then obviously time to recover from the surgery. Feel absolutely devastated, know it all could be much worse and Sarah the nurse said that they have a very high success rate for frozen blasts, but I don't suppose we can do anything this year, because of having to have the surgery.

I just wan't to wish you all, all the very best and if Tracey arranges the meet I will be there. Both Mike and I are determined we will get there just life seems very unfair at the moment 

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Jay

I'm so sorry to hear your news   You must be devestated that this has happened.

I know you're a strong girl though and always look on the positive side of things   don't lose that.

Get some   vibes going for those lovely follies and fingers crossed some smashing blasts    - They'll be coming home soon  


Tracey - Sorry to hear your news too  

Hello to everyone else (including Nats and my other stalkers   ), nothing to report from me, just bored!!!!

Kim xxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Afternoon ladies

Jay - I am truly gutted for you. What a setback but Kimmy is right  - you are very postive and that (along with the great support you get from Mike) will get you through all that lays ahead. I hope you keep posting on this thread so we can see how you are and how surgery goes etc. 

Mikeygirl - I was really sorry to see your news too. I can only imagine what you are going through. Sounds like you are thinking of trying again at some point  - I wish you all the best when you do.

Kimmy - Busted!!! Get back to the sofa!! Only joking - I couldn't survive a 2ww without good old FF.

Hi to everyone else

Nicky x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh Jayb What a shocker.    Still looking on the bright side if this is what happened last time at least they caught it this time which should give you an excellent chance with your frosties.  I read about a girl on here sorry can't remember where that I believe had a similar thing and instead of removing her tubes they clipped them.  doesn't sound like such major surgery, could they do that for you ?  

Love
Dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

So sorry jayb but at least you'l have some frosties! I know it must seem like a long way off now but please try to keep your chin up.

Hi Kimmy, wish i was still on the sofa,  back to work today and have now come down with a cold. Dont feel well!!! 

My test date is wednesday which i really dont want to come, you know what they say ignorance is bliss!!!  

Hi to everyone else and hope all your embies are growing nicely.


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JayB,

Just wanted you to know you and Mike are in my thoughts hun...can understand you must both be devastated right now. I had my R tube removed due to ectopic pregnancy in June 2004 and then because of extensive endo and other problems had my left tube sealed in August 2004.. Having to face such major surgery is a big hurdle but it sounds like together, you have the love and strength to overcome this neccesary step, so you can give yourselves the best possible chance with your frosties, when you are recovered and ready to start again.

Jayb, I don't want to be insensitively 'spreading sunshine' when you are feeling this way but through the ectopic message board I hang out on, over the years I have chatted with a number of women who have been in similar situations with fluid leaking from the tubes into the womb, who have gone onto have them either removed or sealed and then had successful IVF/ICSI treatments...So, am truly hoping this surgery will be as positive for you...It won't be easy but you will get come through this stronger.

Take good care of both of you Jayb...

Gentle  ,

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Jay - How are you today?

Mikeygirl - Lovely to hear from you, how are you feeling ?

Suziq - Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell   Hope you're ok for your good news on wednesday   

Nicky -     Oops - Caught red handed by the sofa police   - Hope you're ok, good luck for the bootie on sunday  

Ella & Nats- How is everything with you's? 

Hi also to Tracey, Dannysgirl, Jack and anyone else i've missed  

HH phoned this morning to say our 2 other embies hadn't made it to blast   gutted but not too disheartened as the best two are home with mummy   Just hope they stick!!! 

Kim xxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone and thank you for your kind words.

I am feeling much stronger today and ready to face the world 

Had acupuncture this afternoon which always makes me feel good and probably going to have one every month now. Just need to focus on good results for monday.

Thank you again for all your support, Mike's sister brought me some flowers and once again friends and family have been so supportive.

Lots of love and luck to you all

Jaybxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Jayb   I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know exactly how you feel as thats exactly what happened to me.  Its very disheartening, but once the toxin has been removed it will raise your success rates by 50%.  

However, at ec they drained the hydro and clipped my tubes.  I was told that they woudl have to scan me before et to see whether the surplus toxin had drained naturally from my womb and if not, they would have to freeze the embryos until the following month.  If the toxin had drained at that time (which obviously did) then et could go ahead.  

Why dont you ask if its possible to clip your tubes (they cant remove them, I asked, as the invasive procedure would make an unwelcoming environment in the womb).  Worth a shot.  

Good luck for Monday hun.

Ella


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

so sorry to hear your news  really am thinking about you and mike,i had my left tube removed last april due to the same problem as you and i was told the success rate is doubled so think positive,i know it dosent take the pain away but it will improve your chances and im sure it will be positive.Let us know how you get on.

love jack xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Jayb - Thinking of you today    , hope all goes well and look forward to hearing your news later on  

Only a week to go for me   so bored! Although have said today is my last rest day so will be out and about tomorrow   , anything thats going to happen will have happened by then so i'm not damaging anything....

Kim xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

God.  I go away on a course for a week and come back to pages and pages of posts that I have to catch up on!  

First of all - congratulations to Kimmy and SuziQ.  Sending you both tons of   for the right outcome for you both this time.  I'll keep checking back to see how you are doing.  Assume this makes me a stalker Kim!!!  

Mikeygirl.  Sorry to hear of your BFN.  It is always so hard to deal with and my heart goes out to you.  

JayB.  What terribles news you were given.  I am so sorry to read that but hope that you and Mike are giving each other all the support you will need.  The only "good" side to this is once they have resolved it it may all be OK from there on in as that could have been a "problem" all along.  Good luck for EC today.  I'm here if you need to chat.  

Hi to DannysGirl, Crispy etc.  PS.  I would be keen for a HH meet up if others are.  

xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Ya Ladies

Just wanted you to know that I didn't get to HH today as AF should have showed up on Friday but I still haven't got it yet !    I suppose I'll have to do a test just to make sure I'm not BFP but it would have to be a miracle !  I'll let you all know how it goes !

Sorry for the me post but PC probs and I have to sort them out.  Back soon
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi HH girls. Theres so much going on. Lots of love to you all..

Had a strange thing happen today!

*GOT BFP!! * 

But am bleeding so dont know if im happy or sad? Only did the test cos i was bleeding and thought my period was on the way and i was gonna have a big glass, no bottle, of wine. Imagine my surprise when there were two Lines!!!? I shouldnt have tested till wed but iv now got to go for a blood test on wed to see how my levels are.

Really scared, any advice please?!

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Suzi. Without being too nosey what sort of bleed is it?  Is it red blood or is it brown?  Is it alot or just when you wipe?  As you know I didn't know I was BFP until I had my bloods done by HH but as soon as I did I started to "spot" a little.  Michael scanned me at 6w 1d and got a very faint heartbeat.............. I know waiting until Wednesday is gonna be a nightmare but as it is official test date and the HCG level will give you a better idea.  Unfortunately they won't be able to scan yet as it won't show anything so that won't make you feel any better than you already do.  The Barts girls say PUPO - pregnant until proved otherwise and I think that's a bloody good motto so be happy you got that BFP.  xxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Sue!!! Really chuffed for you.

Loads and loads of girls bleed in early pregancy and it is all OK. Stay positive and call HH whenever you need to for peace of mind.

Nicky xx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to share my news - well we had our follow-up consultation with William this afternoon after treatment number 8 failed last week. In a nutshell, have been told that there is no point continuing using my own eggs (with donor sperm) as the number and quality is so poor that we are never going to produce quality embryo's. DH and I had already worked this out for ourselves so it wasn't a shock. We had already decided that we wanted to pursue the option of donor eggs/embryo's whether here or abroad. Discussed all these options with William. Obviously there are real issues around waiting times and availability BUT totally unexpectedly, it seems they have 2 lots of donor embryo's at the clinic at the moment waiting to be matched. Liz is going to phone us tommorrow with all the info on e.g. characteristics, numbers etc but it seems that if we are happy with the match, then we can go ahead!! As you might imagine, being told we could be doing treatment again in the next few months (I would want to wait a couple of months to prepare my body again) when we had expected to wait for ?? long has been a bit of a shell-shock...we are not telling anyone until after we have spoken with the hospital again tommorrow and if we do decide to go ahead then we plan to discuss this 'latest development' with our family this week (they are a major source of support to us)..

So, am feeling such mixed emotions tonight - sad to have it confirmed that I will never have a genetically related child, anxious and excited etc etc that there is still a glimmer of hope..

Head still swimming so apologies if this big me-post has made no sense!! 

Signing off now as need to watch some mind-numbing tv to give my brain/emotions a rest...

Back tommorrow but     to you Sue!!!

Love Mikeygirl xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow - Mikeygirl. What exciting news. I can imagine you are all over the place at the moment trying to absorb all that William said. Let us know how you get on - great that your family are a big support.

Dannygirl - how are you? Did you test?

Nicky x


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Im glad to see some good news has come out of your sad news. I really hope it all works out for you.

Thanks for all your messages. 
Daycj thanks for your concern. I have been sort off spotting some pink and some red not like a period. Seems to have calmed down a bit a the mo. so fingers crossed! 

Thanks Nicky, HH have been really good and said i could call any time. Just want Wed to come round now.

Thanks Tracey for your wishes.

I hope everybody has lots of BFP's in the future.  

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Well I tested yesterday and as I thought it was BFN.  I'm so frustrated I just want to get started  

Back Later
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

WOW just thought i'd have a look in to see if anyones posted and there's all this to catch up on!!!  

Firstly - Many Congratulations Suziq     Well Done and wishing you all the best for wednesday  

Dannysgirl - How frustrating!!! Soon as you want AF to come, she's late   Here's a little AF dance for you        Hope it works  

Mikeygirl - Wow what a mixture of emotions you must be going through right now!!! And how exciting to think you could be cycling again so soon, really pleased for you hun and really hope Liz calls with the all important information today   

Jayb - Any News on you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicky30 -  I'm off the sofa !!!!!! 

Starting to feel really negative that this tx hasn't worked now   I started off so positive but day by day i think reality is setting in     

Kim xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well done suzi on your news, wishing you all the best for wednesday.

Dannysgirl - hope the old witch turns up soon.

Kimmy can't believe you only have a week to go  

Well I actually can't believe that I am writing this but here goes. EC yesterday we got 9 eggs would have been more but I had a cyst on my ovary so that was aspirated so were the tubes and the womb. Phone call today resulted in five being fertilized and so I have a scan tomorrow at HH if there is little or no fluid they wan't to transfer one embie back thursday or friday and freeze the others apparently they have a women in the same position who got pregnant and still is. William siad that we may as well have a go with the transfer aswell because of a risk of the frosties not surviving the thaw. Totally shocked so watch this space.

Ella unfortunately I couldn't have the op because of the scar tissue there otherwise they would have done it yesterday. Going to lay down now as I feel exhausted.

Lots of love and hope to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Another busy day for the HH girls!!!  

Mikeygirl.  Wow what a lot of news to take in.  I guess it will take a little while to get used to the fact of not having a "genetic" child but I truly believe that a child becomes your child because of the way you bring it up and the love you give - not the DNA.  I wish you well whatever you decide but can't help thinking fate has played a little bit of a hand here in so much as there are some potentially available ..................

Suzi. Glad the spotting seems to have slowed down.  As Nicky said it is pretty common but that doesn't help much when you are the one trying to deal with it.  I remember sitting on the loo crying and saying to Steve "I just can't handle this" but you do and you will.  Only one more day to wait.  

JayB.  Blimey what a difference a day makes!  Great news on your 5 embies and fingers crossed for ET this week.  I remember when I had my last ET William told me they had a lady who got one egg, one embryo and one BFP so it can happen.  I wonder if this is the same lady he told you about. Either way it seems as though they are trying to maximise your chances.  

Dannysgirl.  Sorry to hear about the BFN but now the old witch has turned up you can start your next treatment cycle.  

Kimmy - hang in there!  

Sorry if I missed anyone.  Not intentional.  

Caroline.  


xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi girls,

Bit of a me-post again so apologies!!

Liz rang this morning. There were 2 lots of donor embryo’s but she found out this morning that now only one, as one of the partners in the first set has not agreed to waive their right to anonymity, so these must be allowed to perish. This is hard as there were 5 great embies, but I understand why..

But, there is still 1 set which now are reserved for us.  There are 3 embies (2 are expanded blastocyst (1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2) and one was a 4-cell on day 4 so not completely sure how that will thaw...Donor characteristics are similar to us. The nurse knew this couple very well and the lady in particular, saying the best way to describe her was “warm and sunny” which was lovely to hear. 

So, having discussed it with dh this morning (he is really struggling to concentrate at work!) we are going ahead with using these embryo’s on a medicated frozen cycle– we can choose when to do this but will likely be Day21 of April or maybe May cycle to give me time to prepare my body again…

Obviously, we had expected to wait for ?? long, so to realise that we could be starting again in 7/8 weeks is amazing…Has been a bit of a shell-shock rollerycoaster 24hrs…am feeling a mix of emotions today – still somewhat sad to have it confirmed that Mike and I will never have a genetically related child, although this has been a ‘slow burner’ of acceptance over a period of time, but so happy and excited and anxious etc etc that we are still moving forward and soon!!

Dannysgirl - sorry to hear it was bfn... . Hope AF will soon be back off on her broomstick and your next trtmt can get started soon x

Kim -hope you are up to something nice today to pass the time - sending you lots of speedy clocks hun, hang in there!!

Suzi - Thinking about you and hoping that tommorrow brings you the best news..  

JayB - 5 embies is great! Everything crossed for your scan tommorrow and hopefully ET later this week  

Hope everyone else is having a good day!

Mikeygirl x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Mikeygirl - Soooo pleased for you hun   How Exciting!!!    

Jayb - Wow what a change around! So what exactly is happening with your tubes then? I'm confused  Do you still have to have them removed/clipped ? 
All the best with ET.

Suziq - How did the blood test go?

Only 5 days till test day   Bit of a mixture of emotions, felt really positive last night then back to feeling   this morning

Hi to everyone else  

Kim xxx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All

Well AF finally showed up this morning    so I'm off to HH in the morning for a blood test.  They'll call me tomorrow afternoon and if all is well I'll go back on Friday for a scan and to collect my meds.  Soooo excited I can't wait.  Fingers crossed the blood test is ok  

siziq - Congratulations on your BFP.  Hope the bleeding has stopped and you can enjoy your pregnancy x

mikeygirl - I agree with Caroline fate plays a huge part in all this.  How exciting only a matter of weeks to go !

kimmy - Thanks for the AF dance it obviously did the trick  

Jayb - Excellent news honey.  5 Eggs is great and I'll have everything crossed for you for ET.  Glad the accupuncture is going well.  Rob and Ally are so nice aren't they. 

Hi to everyone else.  I hope you're all OK
Love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Dannysgirl,

Great to hear you are on your way - I assume you are doing the short protocol if you are having bloods tommorrow? 

Am really excited for you and will be keeping an eye for how you are getting on..  (me keeping an eye out - LOL!)

Lots of PMA coming your way   !!

Hi to everyone else..Isn't it a horrible rainy day today here in Essex - don't think I'll be venturing out without me mack!!

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl

Yes this is my first time on short protocol.  Last time I only got 4 eggs and only 2 were any good but still not brilliant so I'm really hoping I respond better to SP.  got to get past the blood test first so fingers crossed.  thanks for the PMA I'll keep you guys upto date with how i get on.

I't raining here in London too !  i think I prefer the arctic temperatures to this miserable rain !  

love
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## jack (Oct 29, 2004)

hi jayb

Hope all goes well for et,im sure it will, i had my scan monday and all is well i have more follies on the right than left and michael has just reduced my gonal f to 300 as he was a bit worried about me over stimulating,feeling really bloated,next scan friday and fingers crossed if all well ec on monday.
Hope everyone else is doing well   

love jackie xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

Blimey I go away on a weeks holiday and come back and have to spend half an hour catching up!  

Congratulation to everyone who has had a positive result and commiserations to those that haven't.  (sorry but Im still new on this board and can't remember everyone's names and where you are all at yet but I will learn).

I only have one week to go now until our first appointment at HH.  Feel excited, nervous, scared, etc etc....

My Blooming AF is late too!  I normally go between 28 and 31 days per cycle and am currently on day 32 - have three huge zits and feel really FUGLY (Fat and Ugly!).  I know without a shadow of a doubt that I am not pregnant as DH had his Vas 14 years ago and I doubt it has spontaneously rejoined over the last couple of months.  I don't know whether its because I stopped taking Agnus Castus Plus last month - my nutritionalist said I had to stop it (and other supplements I take) at least 3-4 months before we start ICSI to clear out my system.  I took the Agnus Castus because it was great at relieving PMT symptoms not because my periods were irregular.  I want to to come before we go to HH next week as they will make me do a PG test and its SO not worth it!

Typical eh - we hate getting AF but when she's late for no reason we can't wait to see her!

Sorry that was a bit of a "me" post but I don't speak about it to anyone else apart from DH and Mum and they are probably bored with me moaning today!

Good luck and lots of     to all.

Amanda xx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

*OMG! OMG!*
Blood test showed pregnancy hormone levels of 316! Nurse said it would normally be around 25, could well be 2 in there!!

Have a scan booked for 3 weeks to see how many i have. *Can't believe i am officialy 4 weeks pregnant! DH keeps crying bless him! 
* Just gotta take it easy and hope all goes according to plan.

Thanks for all the  vibes and good luck to everyone, hope you are as lucky as i feel right now. 

Kimmy  got everything crossed for you.

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh Sue that is sooo fantastic.

As I'm hopefully just about to start it give me such positive vibes and hope for the future.

Congratulations, enjoy then next 8 months !
love
dannysgirl xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Fantastic News Sue - CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys im sooooo excieted doesn't seam real! 

Good luck.

Love and kisses 

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sue - what wonderful news.  CONGRATULATIONS and have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Panda - one week will fly by and you'll be on the road to your cycle.   

Jackie - good luck for Monday.   

Dannysgirl - Good luck with bloods tomorrow and hoping the sp is the one for you.  

MIkeygirl - great news about the doner embryos.  Ive got everything crossed.  

Kim - not long to go.   

Jayb - hope your doing ok.  Fingers and toes are crossed for et for you.   

Hello to everyone else.  

I had my first scan today and dh and I saw a lovely flickering heartbeat.  Words cannot express how excited and blessed we feel.  

Good luck to all.
xxxx Ella xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Sue I am so excited for you, wouldn't it be lovely if there is two. all the best to you.

Dannysgirl - pleased the old witch has arrived and good luck for the next few days. I may see you at HH.

Kimmy everything crossed for you.

Jack thanks for your message, all the best for friday and ec on monday.

Well Guys if any of you are there I need some help!!. Karen embryologist phoned this morning and they wan't to do the transfer today(very little fluid yesterday - yipppee). The thing is they are now talking about transferring two back to give me a better chance. I am so confused . they will take the others to blast if they can but they said that they will only freeze if they get to blast. first I have heard of this. Mike says just go with what william says. Any advice guys??

I still can't believe we have got this far.

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Tracey was one of them baby Maxwell?

Just wanted to thank you again for arranging the HH meet. I don't suppose you have much time on your hands with little Maxwell.

Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

It is people like yourself who have had a success with IVF that give people like me hope. He is lovely, would you try for a second miracle?

Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

At 1pm today.
I think the money stops a lot of people, it is so much especially when you have mortgages and things to pay for aswell. i had very little christmas presents this year and people gave us money. My nanna bless her gives us 20 pound a week for the 'baby pot'. Mike has been doing every hour he can at work. But hopefully we will be lucky this time.

It will be lovely to meet you on the hh meet and thanks for your time this morning. Good to talk. Better go and get ready for HH got to be there for 12.

Lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sue - am bit late to say "fantastic levels" but "FANTASTIC LEVELS"!!! Hoping the next few weeks to your scan whizz by - in the meantime enjoy every minute x

JayB - best of luck for transfer today...your two embies will soon be back where they belong. Acc to William at our consultation on Monday, HHH have not really frozen any embies that did not make it to blastocyst for the last year or so and it is now their policy except in only very 'exceptional circumstances' (not sure what these are?). Sending all 5 lots of growy-dividy vibes and you lots of    for the 'wait' ahead..hope you have lots of r and r planned and maybe a few treats? x

Dannysgirl - hope the bloods go well today and you get a date for your first scan x

Kim-  stay    hun - not long to go x

Ella - lovely to hear your news...wishing you a continued happy and healthy pregnancy x

Hi to everyone else - am having a bit of a dizzy morning (sorry again, Tracey!) so hope you are all faring a bit better than me   today!

Really looking forward to the April meet!

Back later

Mikeygirl x


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Jayb. All the luck and love in the world. I really hope you can be as lucky as iv been. 

I had my three embies that were left taken to blast too. Only one survived but wastn't good enough to freeze.

Thanks for your wishes Mikeygirl means alot that everyone has been so supportive.


Ella12. What a great feeling to see the heartbeat, i can't wait to see mine. Makes it seem more real. 

Thanks Dannysgirl i really hope you have some luck next time.XX

Panda thanks to you for your wishes too and anyone ive forgotten, sorry!

Look forward to meeting you all soon.

By the way were any of you at HH yesterday between 11 and 12? It was really busey and i wondered if i knew anyone?!

SueXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Morning all

Well just got into work after having my blood taken this morning.  I have to call them after 4pm for the results so fingers crossed.

Jayb - I've probably missed you but I'm thinking of you honey with everything crossed.  Let us know how you get on and if you have 1 or 2 little embies on board

Catch up with you all later
dannysgirl xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51020.new.html#new


----------

